# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيــ اخبـــــار واعـــــــــمدة ــــفة المنــــــ الثلاثاء 17 مايـــــو 2016م ـــــبــــر

## ابو البنات

*


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صيحة
سودا كال والحرب على المريخ

موسى مصطفى
حرك ادم عبد الله سوداكال الساكن في المريخ وظل مكتبه و حسبما تردد قبلة لكل المريخاب
كبار الصحافيين الذين كانوا يرون فيه اداري ضعيف و جديد على الوسط الرياضي  اصبحوا يهرولون الى مكتب الرجل من اجل اقناعه بالعدول عن قرار الترشح في  القائمة التي قدمها التحالف المريخي
الرعب تملك اوصالهم و التعب نال من عزيمتهمو حولهم الى مجموعة دراويش ومداح  بعد ان اوهموا الناس بانهم قادة العمل و الاعلامي و هم يحركون المريخ و  ادارته عبارة عن قطعة شطرنج في يدهم تدفع بينما هم يتخذون القرارات و يأتون  بها معلبة لتوقع عليها .
حاولوا بالامس ان يغيروا من وجهة سوداكال حينما عرضوا عليه منصب نائب الرئيس في مجلس سيقوده عبد الصمد محد عثمان .
لكنهمما دروا ان الامنيات قد لا تتحقق ستظل مثل الحديث عن الخبت الفوز بالاميرة وغيرها من الاحلام الوردية التي ظلوا يتحدثون بها 
بيع الوهم يختلف عن الواقع ونقول لهم مساعد الياي عمره لن يصبح ياي 
اصحي يا جميل و اطرد الاحلام وقائد الاسطول الذي يظل يتحدث عن امجاد زائفة و  بطولات وهمية بالتأكيد سيحدثنا عن  معاركه الوهمية التي فشل في الفوز فيها  ومعركة شيبوب الذي يحاول ان يدخلها لن ينتص فيها لانه يعلم ان من قدم  الهدية لن يعيدها على الاطلاق و اسألوا المجلسس السابق عن الهديا التي  قدمها لاعداء المريخ و خصومه آخرها الخسارة من الغراب التعبان في لوممباشي
من فشلوا في اقناع الوالي بالعودة اوهما عبد الصمد بالرئاسة وحاولوا ان يقنعوا بعض ابناء المريخ للعمل معه آخرهم سوداكال
ادم الذي اختار الرئاسة وهو يملكمقوماتها لن يكون نائبا لمن هرب من الصرف بالمريخ 
ادم الذي جاءته الرئاسة طائعة مختار لن يقبل بان يكون احد البيادق التي  يحركها اعلام فشل في الحفاظ على استقرار ناديه وهو يرمي بالفريق في حرب  القاتل و المقتول فيها هو جمهور المريخ
ادم عبد الله الذي لم يكن يوما من الايام ضعيف لن يأتي مع مجلس ظل يتستقيل كلما استقال رئيسه 
متفرقات 
التحالف قال كملته و اعلن عنوجوده ومن يطالبون السلطة بالتدخل واهمون لان  الدولة هدفها الاستقرار و هي تعلم ان التعيين يعني تجدد الازمة 
الدولة اكبر من ان يجرها بعض الهتيفة من الاقلام غير الحريصين على استقرار الوطن و لا مصالحه 
الذين يهاجمون المريخ وهو مقبل على مباراة خارجية ليسوا بميخاب غير جديرون بالاحترام
و الذين يشعلون النار في الهلال وهومقبل على مباراة دولية ويفتحون اخطر الملفات فيه ليسوا بوطنيين على الاطلاق و الوطنية براة منهم 
نحمد الله اننا لم نهاجم المريخ وهو مقبل على مهمة وطنية 
ونحمد الله اننا لم نناصب الهلال العداء لاننا ندرك ان قوة المريخ في قوة الهلال 
اخيرا
الحرب بالوكالة التي يقودها البعض لن تركع المريخ ولا رجاله
ونسي احد انبل المريخاب تصدى للمهمة في وقت هرب فيه الكبار وجب ان ننصب له التماثيل بدلا من نصب المشانق
رجل بقامة المريخ لكنه حضر في وقت يتكم فيه البوم ويسكت فيه الانقياء و اصحاب الوجعة
اخيرا جدا
لن تسيير وحدك يا مريخ ..شكرا التعبئة و تجمع الروابط وكل المريخاب وهم  يرحلون مع المريخ الى المغرب شكرا فضل الله محمد على وحافظ وعوض الجيد  سليمان و ابومكة و شاكوش و انتتم تتدثرون بالاحمر لنصرة مريخ السودان في ام  المعاركة 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

* شيبون.. تخاذل الإتحاد 
 
 


نبض الصفوة
امير عوضشيبون.. تخاذل الإتحاد
âک…الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) هو الجهة الحاكمة لكرة القدم في  العالم.. حيث يقوم منتسبيه بسن القوانين و اللوائح التي تدير كرة القدم نحو  التطور و الأفضل..
âک…كما يعهد الفيفا لإتحاداته الوطنية المنضوية تحت لواءه بأمر تسيير كرة القدم داخل بلدانها وفق توجيهات محددة يقوم هو بمدها بها..
âک…و غني عن القول بأن حركة تنقلات اللاعبين بين الأندية الوطنية أو  الخارجية هي أكثر العمليات تعقيدا.. لذلك شرع المشرع لها العديد من المواد  التي تجعل من هذا الأمر ميسرا و يراعي فيه الشفافية و تهمة التدخلات  الخارجية..
âک…و قد خاطبت المواد الدولية الإتحادات الوطنية بضرورة العمل علي إستقرار  العقودات التي تربط الأندية بلاعبيها.. و يكون ذلك عبر سن المواد التي  تحافظ علي الإستقرار التعقادي و منع تغول الأندية علي بعضها..
âک…و لعل المادة (ظ¥ظ¥) في قواعدنا العامة تعد هي المعيار الفاصل لمنع إغتصاب اللاعبين الهواة من أنديتهم عبر الكباري الخارجية..
âک…هذه المادة تحدثت صراحة عن خروج و عودة اللاعب الهاوي للوطن.. و حددت فترة (ظ،ظ¨) شهرا كحد أقصي لعودة الهاوي لناديه الأساسي إلزاما..
âک…لهذا أستغرب جدا من حديث البعض حول أن المادة (ظ¥ظ¥) لا تنطبق علي  شيبون.. و هنا يأتي التساؤل للإتحاد العام حول وضعية اللاعب.. فهل هو هاوي  أم محترف داخل أضابير الإتحاد العام و وفقا لمعاييره للعقودات؟
âک…إذا كانت الإجابة بأن اللاعب هاوي.. فقد أغنانا ذلك عناء البحث و التنقيب.. و بذلك تنطبق المادة صراحة علي اللاعب..
âک…أما إن كان تعريف اللاعب لدي الإتحاد كمحترف.. فيحق لنا الإستفسار عن  الطريقة التي خرج بها اللاعب بدون إخطار نادي المريخ أو نيل موافقته و تحت  نظر و عين الإتحاد العام!!
âک…لذا ستبقي أي محاولة لذر الرمال علي عيون الحقيقة مكشوفة و معلومة  للجميع.. فلا سبيل للتلاعب بالكلام و إدعاء أن المادة (ظ¥ظ¥) لا تنطبق علي  حالة اللاعب..
âک…و هنا قد يقول البعض بأن المادة لم تحدد الوضعية التي يعود بها اللاعب  (كهاو أو محترف) و عليه نقول بأن النص أراد التعميم و لم يخصص في العودة..  لذلك فإن المادة تطبق علي أي هاو غادر البلاد و عاد داخل فترة الظ،ظ¨ شهرا  بأي صفة كانت..
âک…ما يثير الحيرة في هذا الموضوع هو الطريقة التي تم بها إستخراج البطاقة  المؤقتة للاعب.. ذلك أن اللاعب الهاوي يتم إستخراج بطاقته بعد شهر من  تأريخ طلبها.. لكن الذي حصل هو أن بطاقة شيبون خرجت للوجود بعد أسبوعين فقط  من تأريخ تلكؤ الإتحاد العام في إرسالها..

âک…فهل عامل الإتحاد التونسي اللاعب معاملة المحترفين.. و إرتكب بذلك خطأ  سينسف كامل عملية الإنتقال الخارجية أم ماذا حدث يا إتحاد يا عام؟!!
âک…أين صورة الخطاب التي أرسلها الإتحاد التونسي لكم بشأن إستخراج البطاقة المؤقتة؟
âک…و ما هو المانع الذي قادكم للتلكؤ في إرسال بطاقة اللاعب رفقة إيقاف نادي المريخ ساري المفعول حسب النظام المتبع؟
âک…و لمصلحة من يتم تعطيل تطبيق مادة تشريعية تنطبق جملة و تفصيلا علي مخالفة تمت أمام أعينكم؟
âک…و بأي بطاقة سيواصل اللاعب نشاطه.. بالمؤقتة أم بالقديمة الدائمة؟
âک…و ما هو دوركم لمنع الفوضي القادمة في كشوفات الأندية السودانية عموما؟
âک…و ما هي فائدة التشريعات إذا كانت تعطل لإرضاء زيد أو عبيد من الناس؟!!
âک…ختاما.. ليكن في علمكم بأن المريخ لن يصمت.. و سيصعد بهذه القضية لأعلي  درجات التقاضي.. حتي يثبت تورطكم و تورط من صنع هذا الكبري المقيت.. و من  يحاول تدمير نسيج كرة القدم بالسودان.
âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
âک…أكمل المريخ إجراءات تحويل لاعبه ألوك أكيج إلي محترف أجنبي بديلا لكريم الحسن..
âک…هذا التسجيل أهاج في النفس ذكريات إقتلاع اللاعب عنوة و إقتدارا من مدينة جوبا الحبيبة بواسطة فرسان المريخ..
âک…و إن ننسي لن ننسي كرت (الصحة) الذي جلبه مقبول أفندي للكردينال.. و  الضحكات التي سكبناها علي تلك الكتابات الفطيرة لبائعي الأوهام لذلك  الجمهور المنكوب..
âک…و يقال.. و العهدة علي الراوي.. بأن الكرت موجود الآن في غرفة التسجيلات.. و يتنطط و يبرطع شوقا في إنتظار ضمه للكشوفات..
âک…كما إقتلعنا ألوك بالصبر و الهدؤ.. سنعيد شيبون صاغرا بالقانون.. و إنا معكم لمنتظرون..
âک…أي مباراة يلعبها شيبون (الملغوم) ستشهد شكوي تبلغ أقصي درجات التقاضي..
âک…سيعاقب اللاعب بالعودة طائعا للمريخ.. و سيجرم الطرف الثالث علي فعلته القبيحة..
âک…الفيفا لا تعرف إلا القانون و المستندات.. و لا كبير عندها.
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
بعد كل العراقيل.. ألوك لاعبا للزعيم.. موتوا بغيظكم

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الكوكب حمام و اذا لم نتعادل على الأقل نكون حمام والعياذ بالله.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ابو البنات على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد عثمان خليفة :لا تعيين في المريخ والانتخابات في موعدها

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 اكد مدير عام الرياضة بولاية  الخرطوم الاستاذ محمد عثمان خليفة انه لا مجال للتتعين في المريخ وقال في  حديث اذاعي : جمعية المريخ قائمة في موعدهل وهي ستقول كلمتها و ستأتي  بالمجلس الذي سيقود المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة و قال الوزارة عينت لجنة  تسيير رتبت للجمعية العمومية و التي تمت الموافقة عليها من قبل الوزارة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل إعداداه تاهبا للكوكب




 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ  إعداده الجاد لمقابلة الاربعاء ضد الكوكب في اياب البطولة الكونفدارالية و  ذلك تحت إشراف البلجيكي لوك بمران على ملعب الكوكب الفرعي بحضور كل  اللاعبين طبق فيه لوك الجمل الفنية و سيجري المريخ غدا مرانه الرئيسي تحت  إشراف جهازه الفني على ملعب المباراة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس مرمى المريخ الأسبق الحضري: اللقاء سيكون قوياً ومثيراً.. ومتفائل بعبور المريخ إلى المجموعات

 

كتب :إسماعيل مخاوي 


أكد الدولي المصري وحارس منتخب مصر  التأريخي ونادي المريخ الأسبق عصام الحضري أهمية المواجهة التي تجمع المريخ  بمضيفه الكوكب المراكشي يوم الأربعاء القادم في البطولة الكونفدرالية،  مؤكدا أن اللقاء سيكون قويا ومثيرا بين الفريقين الراغبين في التأهل إلى  مرحلة المجموعات. 
وقال السد العالي- في تصريحات خصّ بها كفرووتر: يجب على لاعبي المريخ أن  يضعوا التأهل نصب أعينهم، وهم مطالبون بضرورة تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في لقاء  الكوكب للتأهل إلى دور المجموعات؛ حتى يستعيد الفريق عافيته، ويستأنف رحلته  في البطولة الأفريقية- كما فعلها الموسم السابق بوصوله إلى نصف النهائي في  بطولة الأندية الأبطال.
وأضاف الجميع يعرف جيداً أن المباراة ستكون صعبة خاصة أن المريخ لم يحقق  نتيجة كبيرة في لقاء الذهاب، وعليه أن يبذل مجهودا مقدرا وكبيرا في لقاء  الإياب يمكنه من خطف ورقة التأهل، وقال (حتى إن كان الفريق المغربي يمر  بمرحلة غير جيدة على لاعبي المريخ أن يحترموه كثيراً، والكوكب المراكشي  بشكل عام لديه لاعبون جيدون في كل المراكز، ويؤدون بمستوى مغاير في البطولة  الأفريقية عمّا ظهروا به في الدوري المحلي).
وأكد الحضري أن الظروف التي يمر بها الكوكب- حالياً- لا تعكس حقيقة مستواه،  ومستوى لاعبيه؛ لأنه يبقى فريقاً كبيراً، والمهم هو أن يحافظ لاعبو المريخ  على معدلات الانسجام والتماسك في المباراة، وتنفيذ توجيهات الجهاز الفني،  وسيحالفهم التوفيق وتحقيق النصر- إن شاء الله. 
واختتم الحضري حديثه لـ "الصحيفة" مؤكدا ثقته في قدرات لاعبي فريق المريخ،  وعبَّر عن أمنياته في أن يتمكن الزعيم من تحقيق التأهل على حساب فريق  الكوكب المراكشي، وقال أشعر بتفاؤل كبير، وهذا التفاؤل يعود إلى أن المريخ-  دائما- ما يلعب بشكل جيد في المباريات الخارجية والمواعيد الكبرى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوقع مع الوك لاربع سنوات في خانة كريم 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قام المريخ مساء اليوم بتوقيع عقد  لاربع سنوات مع لاعبه الوك اكيج و ذلك ف خانة اللاعب الغاني كريم الحسن  وعقب نهاية مراسم التوقيع عبر اللاعب عن بالغ سعادته و قال انه يتمنىان  يكون اضافة حقيقية لمسيرة المريخ مبينا ان اللعب في المريخ يعد شرف كبير  لكل لاعب و قال انه كان يثق في ان يقوم المريخ بحل مشكلته و يسمح له باللعب  مع زملائه اللاعبين للدفاع عن الوان النادي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطلب نجم الامل حماد بكري





 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 حصل المريخ على موافقة نادي الامل  عطبرة باطلاق سراح نجمه حمادي بكري المتواجد بغرفة تسجيلات المريخ و يتوقع  ان يقوم المريخ خلال الساعات المقبلة الحصول على خطاب الشطب من نادي الامل  بعد ان حصل الامل على نصيبه من صفقة انتقال اللاعب للمريخ و يعد اللاعب  حماد بكري من افضل اللاعبين في الدوري الممتاز لما يملكه من قوة بدنية  وتكوين جسماني مميز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ أدي مساء أمس مرانه الختامي استعدادا للمراكشي



  أدي فريق الكرة بالمريخ مساء امس مرانه الختامي بمراكش استعدادا لجولة  الاياب امام الكوكب المغربي من دور الستة عشر مكرر للترشح لدور المجموعات  من الكونفدرالية المقامة مساء الاربعاء القادم .. وسعي الجهاز الفني للاحمر  بقيادة البلجيكي لوك ايمال لوضع اللمسات النهائية علي الفريق والاطمئنان  علي جاهزية اللاعبين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابعاد قناة مغربية من مران المريخ


 


   طالب الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة  بإبعاد قناة فضائية مغربية حاولت متابعة مران المريخ التحضيري لمواجهة  الكوكب المراكشي في اياب دور الترضية الاربعاء القادم .. حيث كانت القناة  تخطط لاجراء مقابلات مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين ولمعرفة آخر استعدادات  المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أخيراً وبالصورة: المريخ يريح أعصاب قاعدته الجماهيرية و يسجل الجنوبي الظاهرة ألوك كمحترف في خانة الغاني



 



  أنهي فريق المريخ السوداني الجدل حول مستقبل لاعبه الجنوب سوداني ألوك أكيج وقام بتقيده كمحترف بالفريق بعقد مدته أربع سنوات.
 وبحسب الصورة التي تحصل عليها محرر  موقع النيلين فقد وقع ألوك عصر الاثنين في خانة محترف الفريق الغاني كريم  الحسن والذي قام مجلس المريخ بإنهاء عقده بالتراضي.
 الجدير بالذكر أن بعض الأنباء قد ذكرت  أن اللاعب الذي يلقب بالظاهرة يعاني من الإهمال وهو بصدد فسخ عقده مع ناديه  وذلك لضبابية مجلس المريخ حول قيده.
 ياسين الشيخ  _ الخرطوم
 النيلين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المنتخب يعلن قائمة صقور الجديان لمباراة سيراليون





 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 اعلن الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم  اليوم قائمة صقور الجديان لمباراته ضد سيراليون في الجولة الاخيرة للتصفيات  المؤهلة لنهائيات الامم الافريقية بالجابون و ضمت كل من سيف الدين على  ادريس و مدثر كاريكا و ابوعاقلة وبشه ومعاوية فداسي وصلاح الجزولي و نزار  حامد و اطهر الطاهر و من المريخ أمير كمال ، مصعب عمر ، علي جعفر ، أحمد  ضفر ، رمضان عجب ، بكري المدينة ، محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة بجانب اكرم الهادي  من الاهلي و عصام حميدة من مريخ نيالا ومجاهد وعماريه و عوض كافي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*300 سوداني يساندون المريخ في مراكش



 


  أدي المريخ صباح ومساء امس الاثنين  تدريبين باحد ملاعب مراكش وذلك في إطار تحضيراته لمواجهة الكوكب المراكشي  مساء الأربعاء في إياب ملحق الكونفدرالية على أن يؤدي تدريبه الرئيس مساء   الثلاثاء على ملعب المباراة، وقد أدى الفريق مساء أول  أمس الأحد تدريباً  قوياً بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين وتحت إشراف مدربه البلجيكي لوك ايمال الذي ركز  على الجوانب التكتيكية.
 قوون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
صحيفة المريخ في الميزان (3)

* ذكرنا خلال الحلقة الثانية من سلسلة: (صحيفة المريخ في الميزان) وفي إطار إجراء تقييم موضوعي لها أن قرار إصدارها كان موفقاً لجهة انه جاء في توقيت مناسب عقب ذهاب مجلس جمال الوالي وقدوم لجنة للتسيير تحتاج للدعم والسند الاعلامي الى جانب تنبيه الناس الى ان ذهاب الوالي فيه خير كثير للمريخ لو يعلمون.
* كان ذلك هو الدور الذي يفترض ان تلعبه صحيفة النادي ونبض جماهيره.
* وقلنا ايضاً أن اللجنة أخطأت خطأً كبيراً بإختيارها لقيادة الصحيفة المكونة من الثنائي احمد محمد الحسن واسماعيل حسن مع وافر إحترامنا وتقديرنا لهما.
* وقلنا كذلك ان صحيفة المريخ والمرحلة كانت تتطلب قيادة شابة بعيداً عن الصحافة التقليدية (المُتمسكنة).
* فنتيجة للصوت الخافت لصحيفة المريخ فقد ظهرت سيطرة صحيفة الصدى على الاحداث المريخية بل وصناعتها أحياناً ولعل أكبر دليل على ذلك هو تلك الفئة من الجماهير التي باتت تعشق الهتاف ضد لجنة التسيير عقب كل مباراة ومران بسبب حملة الصدى الاعلامية.
* وهنا لابد من الانتباه إلى ان الصدى كسبت كثيراً لأنها باتت الصحيفة المسيطرة على الشارع المريخي وبالتالي تجد إلتفاف جماهيري كبير كانت أولى به (المريخ) لو احسن طاقمها القيادة.
* هذا مع تحفظنا على رسالتها التي تقدمها بهذه الكيفية التي تُكرّس بشكل واضح لعودة جمال الوالي حتى وإن لم يقصدوا ذلك.
* يحدث كل ذلك وصحيفة المريخ لا حول لها ولا قوة (لا بتهش ولا بتنش).
* لذلك جاء إقتراحنا بضرورة إجراء تغيير ملموس على مستوى قيادة الصحيفة وتولية أحد شباب الصحفيين من أبناء المريخ الأوفياء.
* وما لم يحدث التغيير المشار إليه فإن صحيفة المريخ لن تلعب الدور المناط بها بل ستتحول في القريب العاجل إلى عالة على المجلس وسترهقه بالمطالبات المالية بدلاً من مساعدته على الصعيدين المادي والمعنوي.
* إذاً التغيير في قيادة صحيفة المريخ هو خيار المرحلة الذي تمليه الضرورة والحاجة المُلحة.
* ولابد من الإنتباه أيضاً إلى أن سيطرة الشيوخ تعني أن الشباب لن يجدوا فرصتهم إلا بعد سنوات طويلة يكونوا فيها قد هرموا دون أن تأتي تلك اللحظة التأريخية.
* ولأنني أقترحت التغيير الذي سيصادف هوى الكثيرين فلابد أن أقدم البديل والكادر الشاب المؤهل والمُقتدر على إنقاذ إعلام النادي وإعادة الامور إلى نصابها وتوعية الجماهير لدعم مجلسها لا التضييق عليه حتى ترسو سفينته بلا مشاكل.
* وعلى ذكر الجماهير فيجب ان ينتبه هذا القطاع العريض الى أنه ربما يصبح معاول هدّامة لخدمة أجندية الغير على حساب إستقرار ناديهم.
* أعود لمسألة الترشيح والإختيار وأعلن أحد الاسماء الشابة التي تستحق أن تتبوأ الموقع المرموق للإمساك بمقبض سيف المريخ البتار ودرعه الواقي.
* أثق تماماً أنه سيضع المقبض على يده والنجاد على عنقه وحد السيف في عنق من تسول له نفسه إهدار مقدرات ومكتسبات المريخ او من يحاول العبث بإستقراره وإثارة البلبلة في دياره.
* إنه علي أحمد كورينا الحاصل على شهادة بكالريوس الاعلام في قسم الصحافة والنشر سنة 2001 بتقدير جيد جداً.
* كورينا صحفي شاطر وومعروف في الصحافة الرياضية ساهم في نجاح عدد من الصحف ويمكن إجازة إسمه كرئيس للتحرير دون وساطة أو (كسّير تلج).


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تكشف الاسباب الحقيقية لتمرد لاعب المريخ شمس الفلاح 
 
 

  كشفت (كورة سودانية) الاسباب الحقيقية  لاعلان لاعب المريخ شمس الفلاح تمرده وتوقفه عن اداء التدريبات بالمغرب ..  حيث دفع تحويل اللاعب للفريق الرديف بعد تعاقد المريخ مع اللاعب ابراهيم  جعفر خلال فترة انتقالات اللاعبين التكميلية الي المطالبة بشطب بالرغم من  رجاءات البعثة التي حاولت الجلوس مع اللاعب وانه سيعامل مثل لاعب الفريق  الاول ولن يلعب مع الرديف .. إلا ان اللاعب تمسك بوقفه وطالب بإعادته  للخرطوم فورا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* نابولي يتصدى لخطف مهاجمه الأرجنتيني هيجواين بشرط جزائي كبير
* مانشستر يونايتد يقترب من إتمام صفقة البرتغالي ماريو لاعب لشبونة سبورتنج
* رئيس الاتحاد الألماني يوجّه نصائحه للفيفا
* مدرب تشيلي يدعو اللاعبين إلى الحفاظ على هوية الفريق
* إريسكون يستبعد فوز إسبانيا باليورو ويرشح إنجلترا 
* واتفورد يمدد عقد واطسون حتى 2018 
* رابطة مدربي الدوري الإنجليزي: الموسم الحالي الأسوأ على الإطلاق
* البوندسليجا يشهد ميلاد نجوم جدد واستمرار بزوغ آخرين
* كوبنهاجن يُتوّج بطلاً للدوري الدنماركي
* تشسكا صوفيا يعود إلى الدوري البلغاري الممتاز
* لاس بالماس يرفض عرض برشلونة لمدافعه ليموس
* تيري يلمح للبقاء في تشيلسي ويلغي احتفالية ستامفورد بريدج
* انتر ميلان يبدي اهتمامه بضم العاجي يايا توريه
* النيجيري انيتشيبي يودّع وست بروميتش البيون
* نيمار: لم أقدم أفضل ما لدي الموسم الحالي
* رئيس إنتر ميلان يعترف بالقصور ويدعم مانشيني
* الإصابة تبعد مونتاري عن لخويا أمام الجيش في الآسيوية

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ بطولة الكونفيدرالية - اياب دور 16 (2):

* الملعب القابسي - تونس (-- : --) مازيمبي - الكونجو الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: الوطنية 2

* الترجي - تونس (-- : --) مولودية بجاية - الجزائر الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: الجزائرية الرياضية

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري ابطال آسيا - ذهاب دور ال 16:

* ميلبورن - أستراليا (-- : --) جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية الساعة: 12:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* طوكيو - اليابان (-- : --) شنغهاي - الصين الساعة: 13:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

* لخويا - قطر (-- : --) الجيش - قطر الساعة: 19:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* النصر - الإمارات (-- : --) تركتور - إيران الساعة: 19:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* الهلال - السعودية (-- : --) لوكوموتيف طشقند - أوزبكستان الساعة: 21:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 38:

* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 29:

* الاهلي (-- : --) الانتاج الحربي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة


==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 29:

* وادي دجلة (1 : 0) اسوان 

* الاتحاد السكندري (0 : 1) الزمالك

=====


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء عن استنكار ألوك اكيج تغيير هويته دون اخذ موافقته 


 

   تواترت بعض الانباء عن رفض لاعب  المريخ ألوك اكيج تغيير هويته الي محترف اجنبي دون اخذ موافقته حتي تكتمل  اجراءات قيده بالنادي الاحمر بعد ان ظل اللاعب مقيدا بالكشوفات لنصف موسم  دون معرفة مصيره .. حيث كان المريخ اقدم علي خطوة تغيير هويته الي اجنبي  وتسجيله في خانة اللاعب الغاني كريم الحسن الذي استغني عنه المريخ في بداية  فترة التسجيلات التكميلية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأندية السودانية ترفض التعاقد مع "الجوكية" و"مشاطيب القمة"

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

عبرت أندية الدوري الممتاز السوداني لكرة القدم، ضمنيا عن عدم رغبتها في التعاقد مع لاعبين بعينهم في قوائمها استعدادا للدور الثاني من موسم 2016، وينقسم هؤلاء اللاعبين إلى نوعين: اللاعبون المشطوبون من فريقي القمة الهلال والمريخ، والنوع الثاني هم لاعبين مميزين بالدرجة الممتازة اعتادوا على التعاقد مع الأندية لفترة قصيرة ثم يهربون منها لأعذار واهية.

ويطلق على النوع الثاني من اللاعبين "الجوكية"، وهم اللاعبون الذين يقبلون بعروض الأندية للتعاقد لفترة قصيرة لا تتجاوز الموسم أو الستة أشهر وما أن يتسلم منهم اللاعب المقدم المالي حتى يبدأ في الهروب من الأندية والاختفاء بالمقدم المالي، أو ممارسة النشاط بشكل كسول وإدعاء الإصابة والمرض، وحين ينتهي الموسم المتفق عليه مع اللاعب تكشف إحصائياته أنه لم يلعب سوى مباريات لا تتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة في عددها.

واستفحلت ظاهرة اللاعبين "الجوكية" بالكرة السودانية بشكل كبير خلال المواسم الخمس الأخيرة.

منذ يوم الأربعاء الماضي بدأت أندية الممتاز السوداني السباق لدعم صفوفها بلاعبين جدد، وقد رحبت الأندية في التعاقد مع جميع أنواع اللاعبين من صغار وشباب وخبرة، ولكنها تجنبت التعاقد مع "الجوكية" ومشاطيب فريقي القمة.

الكثير من المسؤولين يتحدثون بقلق عن مشاطيب القمة، إلى الدرجة التي وصوفوهم فيها بالأسماك لا تتنفس أو تقبل بالعيش إلا في الماء، فلاعب القمة في الأصل لاعب مدلل جدا يريد الحصول على حوافز المباريات أولا بأول وهو أمر لا يتوفر بغير ناديي القمة، كما أنهم يعيشون حياة رفاهية مطلقة، فهم دائما في حالة معكسرات بالفنادق من فئة الخمس نجوم فما فوق.

لكل تلك الأسباب وغيرها تتردد أندية الممتاز السوداني في التعاقد مع مشاطيب فريقي القمة، فمن الغريب أن تجد العديد من مشاطيب القمة يعانون من تجاهل الأندية مثل لاعب الوسط الأيمن بالمريخ بلة جابر الذي لم يجد له فريقا يضمه منذ انتهاء تعاقد مع المريخ في نهاية عام 2015، والأمر نفسه يعاني منه قلب دفاع الهلال مالم محمد الذي لم يجدد الهلال عقده في مايو/ آيار الجاري وغيرهم من لاعبي القمة الذين يتهم بعضهم بأنهم يغيرون سلوك لاعبي الأندية الأخرى التي ينضمون إليها.

ويقول محي الدين زكريا مدير الكرة بهلال الفاشر: "مشاطيب القمة بعضهم خاض تجربة ناجحة وتحمل المعاناة بالأندية الأخرى بعد حياة الرفاهية التي عاشها في الهلال والمريخ، وذلك ببساطة لأنه لاعب محترف وكرة القدم هي مصدر رزقه الوحيد، لكن ذلك ينطبق على لاعبين قلة سبق وأن شطبوا من الهلال والمريخ مثل إسماعيل صديق وحسبو معنا في مريخ الفاشر، لكن الغالبية من مشاطيب القمة يكلفون النادي الأموال والمشاكل ولهذا تتهرب الأندية من التعاقد معهم".

بينما يقول بدر الدين عوض الله المحامي رئيس نادي الأهلي مدني: "أصبحنا لا نفكر أبدا في اللاعبين الذين يستغنى عنهم الهلال والمريخ، لأننا رأينا تجارب الآخرين معهم".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شمس الفلاح يرفض خوض التدريبات ويطالب بشطبه من المريخ



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
رفض اللاعب شمس الفلاح خوض التدريبات يوم امس في المغرب و لك على خلفية اعادته لخانات الفريق الرديف و طالب اللاعب شطبه من لكوفات و قال ان المريخ لم يخطره بالخطوة و التي تابعها عبر الواتساب و كان رئيس عثة المريخ قد إجتمع باللاعب و تحدث معه حول اهمية مباراة الغد و طالب اللاعب بالتركيز و عدم الالتفات لما يحدث في الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن 
الهلال والمريخ يشيعون الكرة السودانية مرتين فى كل عام

ما تشهده فترات التسجيلات فى اندية كرة القدم وبصفة خاصة فى الهلال
والمريخ من فوضى وعبث واهدار للمال لهو اكبر دليل على ان المستوى الفنى
للفرق السودانية خاصة ما تسمى زورا بقمة الكرة السودانية سيتدنى بصورة
اسوا مما هو عليه ففى كل فترة تسجيلات يتتضاعف المال المهدر ويحتشد
سماسرة الكرة الذين ادركوان السودان هو الدولة الوحيدة فى العالم
المفتوحة سوق (للخرد ) من افشل اللاعبين والذبن ادركوا سهولة مهمتهم
فى تسوبق هذه الخرد حيث ان ما ما يتتطلبه الموقف ان يصعدوا الصراع بين
الهلال والمريخ مستغلين فى ذلك الهوس الاعلامى الذى يكفى السمسار ان
يروج خبرا يعلن فيه ان فريق من القمة يرصد ويفاوض لاعبا باسمه دون ان
يكون حقيقة حتى يندفع الفريقان كل منهما يتوهم ان منافسه هو المعنى
فتشتعل معركة سلاحها الاسراف فى عروض المال من الجانبين وفى نهاية
الامركلا الفريقين ضحايا المعركة التى افتعلها السماسرة وتاتى النتيجة
محبطة داخل الملعب والمؤسف ان الاتحادا هو الذى هيأ السودان سوقا للخرد
بما فرضه من بدعة مثول اللاعبين فى مكاتبه وامام مسئؤليه لتوقيع العقود
مع ان العقود ليست مرهونة بان توقع فى السودان وفى مكاتب الاتحاد وفى
فترة التسجيلات مما يؤدى لهذه الحشود من السماسرة وافشل اللاعبين واصحاب
المصالح فالاندية من حقها ان توقع عقودها مع محترفيها فى اى مكان فى
العالم ومع اى لاعب حر او تبقت له فترة ستة اشهر او اقل لنهايىة
تعاقده على ان يقدم النادى عقد احترافه فى فترة التسجيلات دون ان يعرف
مكان اللاعب او يفرض عليه المثول امام الاتحاد لتوقيع العقد لولا بدعة
الاتحاد التى حولت التسجبلات لسوق دلالة لاسوا اللاعبين الذبن
يجدونها فرصة للحضور بلحمهم الخرطوم وخلال فترة التسجيلات حتى اصبحوا
سوقا زائفة لعقودات الوهم حتى انه يمكن لاى نادى او سمسار ان يختتطف
لاعب لحظة دخوله لمكاتب الاتحاد لتحقيق المكاسب المادية يصبح سوقا
للمزايدة بين الفريقين مما حول تسجيلات اللاعبين لمزاد علنى والرابح
الاول والاخير من هذا العبث السمسار ومساعدوه فكلها عوامل تروج لافشل
اللاعبين

وليت العبث يقف عند هذا الحد فماهو اخطر ان الاندية وخاصة القمة المزعومة
فانها فى سباف التسجيلات بعد ان اصبحت تخت قبضة السماسرة فان هذه
الاندية فى كل فترة تسجيلات تستغنى عن اكبر عدد من لاعبيها وتستبدلهم
بلاعبين جدد لايختلفون عنهم فى الفشل مما يؤدى فى نهاية الامر لتغيير
جلد الفريق بطاقم جديد من اللاعبين الفاشلين مما يفقد الفريق اى تجانس
فى الاداء والتفاهم بين اللاعبين والاستقرار الفنى فى فتيات اللعب
طالما انه فى كل فترة تسجيلات يلعب بطاقم جديد الامر الذى اعجز كل
الفرق السودانية وبصفة خاصة ( الغمة وليس القمة) فتصبح فى نهاية الامر
فرق غير متجانسة تفتقد كل المقومات الفنية التى لن تتواقق فى فرق تغير
جلدها فى كل فترة تسجيلات مما يعتبر تدميرا لهذه الفرق وبتكلفة عالية
لا يصدقها عقل ويكفى ن نطالع اليوم خبرا ان فريقا من القمة صرف حتى
الان 32 مليار ليغير جلد الفريق حتى اصبحت فرقنا تلعب الدورة الاولى
لفريق يختلف عن فريقها فى الدورة الثانية فكيف لهذه الفرق ان تطور من
مستوياتها الفنية وفق الاسس العلمية مع ان هذه المبالغ المهدرة لمصلحة
السماسرة واللاعبين الفاشلين لو انها وجهت لمدارس البراعم والناشئين
والشباب لوفروا فرق اقل تكلفة وارفع مستوى ولكن هذا بالطبع غير مرغوب
فيه لانه لايحقق المصالح الخاصة للسماسرة او الاداريين وغيرهم من
المنتفعين من هذا العبث

ولكم هو عجيب ان نشهد ان اندية مصر وبصفة خاصة النادى الاهلى الذى لم
يصرف واحد فى المائة من هذا المال المهدر فى الهلال والمريخ فى الموسم
الواحد ومع ذلك حقق اكبر نجومية على مستوى العالم لانه وظف هذا المال
لمدارس البراعم والناشئين والشباب وجلب لهم افضل المدربين هدكوتى ومع
ذلك فانه لم يهمل دعم الفريق بالمحترفين ولكنه لم يحدث ان تعاقد فى نفس
الموسم مع اكثر من ثلاثة لاعبين جدد حتى لا يخل بتناسق وجماعية وتفاهم
الفريق وحتى هئؤلاء يختارهم بمعايير فنية وليس خضوعا لمصالح السماسرة

لهذا فما نشهده فى كل فترة تسجيلات ليس الا صيوان عزاء لتشييع الكرة
السودانية وبسأل عنه الاتحاد وادارات الاندية فالى متى نشيع
الكرة السودانية فى الموسم مرتين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينهي صفقة منجد بنجاح







كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 توصل المريخ لاتفاق نهائي مع الحارس  منجد النيل و ذلكبعد ان اتفق المريخ مع الحارس مطلق السراح على كافة  التفاصيل المالية و الادارية و يتوقع ان يقوم المريخ عقب مباراته المقبلة  ضد الكوكب المراكشي بقيد الحارس المميز منجد النيل في كشوفاته خاصة ان  الحارس وافق على الانتقال الى المريخ بعد ان حصل على كافة حقوقه المالية  بطرف المريخ و يتوقع ان يقوم المريخ باخلاء خانة احد لاعبيه الوطنيين لضم  الحارس منجد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي عَطْبَرَة يتعاقد مع دولي إريتري والمريخ ينهي مسلسل ألوك

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت



 الدولي الإريتري يوناس 
أنهى المريخ السوداني المسلسل المثير للجدل للاعب منتخب جنوب السودان ألوك أكيج والذي كان قد بدأ في ديسمبر / كانون الأول عام 2015.

تلقى  المريخ الثلاثاء خطاباً رسمياً من الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم باعتماد  اللاعب كمحترف أجنبي بدلا عن لاعب سوداني حسب الرغبة السابقة للمريخ الذي  جاء به من المريخ كوستي، وهو يحمل هوية اللاعب السوداني، وهو ما لاقى  اعتراض من أندية منافسة تدخلت بعد أن تعاقد معه المريخ، لتعترض على  الالتفاف على لوائح التعاقدات وطالبت بمعاملة اللاعب كلاعب أجنبي.


وكان  فريق الأهلي عطبرة برز كأفضل المستفيدين من التعاقدات اليوم الاثنين، وذلك  بتعاقده مع ظهير أيسر المنتخب الإريتري يوناس لمدة عام.

ويعتبر  يعتبر الدولي الإريتري يوناس من أبرز اللاعبين الذين برزوا في الظهير  الأيسر ببطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات في 2013، إلى جانب ظهير أيسر المنتخب  الكيني عبود عمر.

ومن ناحية أخرى قام فريق الأهلي شندي بإجراء  مخالصة مالية مع قلب دفاعه النيجيري مالك إسحق بعد نهاية عقده، ولكن اتحاد  الكرة السوداني لا يعتمد إخلاء خانة للاعب جديد إلا بعد دفع المستحقات  المالية للاعب الذي انتهت فترة تعاقده مع ناديه.

ومن جانب آخر، أصدر  اتحاد الكرة السوداني بياناً رسمياً اليوم الاثنين، طالب فيه كل الأندية  السودانية بتوفيق أوضاع جميع لاعبي جنوب السودان، وما لم يحدث ذلك بنهاية  يوم الثلاثاء فإن أولئك اللاعبين يعتبرون خارج قوائم أنديتهم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوكب المراكشي يسعى لتجاوز الإخفاق المحلي على حساب المريخ

المغرب - كووورة

يستقبل الكوكب المراكشي ضيفه المريخ السوداني الأربعاء في إياب دور الثمن لكأس الكونفيدرالية الإفريقية لكرة القدم وهو مثقل بالمشاكل.

وخسر ممثل الكرة المغربية في مبارة الذهاب بالخرطوم 1/ صفر.

ومن سوء حظ الكوكب المراكشي أنه يستقبل المريخ وهو مثقل بالمشاكل، بسبب النتائج السلبية للفريق في الدوري المغربي، كان آخرها خسارته على أرضه أمام الدفاع الجديدي الجمعة الماضي 3/1 في لقاء مؤجل من الجولة 23، وهي الخسارة التي أثارت جدلا كبيرا بالفريق وأفرزت مشاكل وصراعات يؤكد من خلالها الخبراء أنها ستؤثر كثيرا على الفريق الذي بات مهددا بالهبوط للدرجة الثانية، إذ يحتل المركز الأخير برصيد 25 نقطة.

وقدم المدرب حسن بنعبيشة استقالته مباشرة بعد الخسارة أمام الدفاع الجديدي، لكنه تراجع عنها في اليوم الموالي بعد إصرار المسؤولين والمقربين من الفريق.

وتعرض مجلس الإدارة لانتقادات كثيرة، والأكثر من هذا أن رئيس الفريق محسن مربوح ساءت علاقته بالجمهور بعد محاولة الاعتداء عليه بين شوطي مباراة الدفاع الجديدي.

ويخشى جمهور الكوكب المراكشي أن يتأثر فريقهم بالأجواء العصيبة التي يمر بها في مباراة المريخ، وكذا الضغط الذي بات يمارس على اللاعبين بالمنافسة على واجهتين، الدوري المغربي الذي يعيش فيه على إيقاع المشاكل وكذا المنافسة الإفريقية التي يسعى من خلالها الفريق المراكشي ألا يضيع فرصة التأهل لدور المجموعتين.

ويعاني الكوكب المراكشي في مباراة المريخ من غياب المدافع المتألق عبدالواحد الشخصي، بينما يبقى السؤال إن كان المدرب بنعبيشة سيعيد اللاعب المخضرم شمس الدين الشطيبي إلى المنافسة بعد أن أبعده عن المباريات الأخيرة لأسباب انضباطية.

الكوكب يدرك أن المهمة لن تكون سهلة، وبنعبيشة يراهن على الجانب النفسي لإعادة التوازن للاعبين، فهل ينجح الكوكب في تخطي حاجز المريح وتعويض خسارة الذهاب 1/ صفر، أم أن عدوى النتائج السلبية في الدوري ستنتقل إلى المنافسة الإفريقية؟ .

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

صيحة
سودا كال والحرب على المريخ

موسى مصطفى
حرك ادم عبد الله سوداكال الساكن في المريخ وظل مكتبه و حسبما تردد قبلة لكل المريخاب
كبار الصحافيين الذين كانوا يرون فيه اداري ضعيف و جديد على الوسط الرياضي  اصبحوا يهرولون الى مكتب الرجل من اجل اقناعه بالعدول عن قرار الترشح في  القائمة التي قدمها التحالف المريخي
الرعب تملك اوصالهم و التعب نال من عزيمتهمو حولهم الى مجموعة دراويش ومداح  بعد ان اوهموا الناس بانهم قادة العمل و الاعلامي و هم يحركون المريخ و  ادارته عبارة عن قطعة شطرنج في يدهم تدفع بينما هم يتخذون القرارات و يأتون  بها معلبة لتوقع عليها .
حاولوا بالامس ان يغيروا من وجهة سوداكال حينما عرضوا عليه منصب نائب الرئيس في مجلس سيقوده عبد الصمد محد عثمان .
لكنهمما دروا ان الامنيات قد لا تتحقق ستظل مثل الحديث عن الخبت الفوز بالاميرة وغيرها من الاحلام الوردية التي ظلوا يتحدثون بها 
بيع الوهم يختلف عن الواقع ونقول لهم مساعد الياي عمره لن يصبح ياي 
اصحي يا جميل و اطرد الاحلام وقائد الاسطول الذي يظل يتحدث عن امجاد زائفة و  بطولات وهمية بالتأكيد سيحدثنا عن  معاركه الوهمية التي فشل في الفوز فيها  ومعركة شيبوب الذي يحاول ان يدخلها لن ينتص فيها لانه يعلم ان من قدم  الهدية لن يعيدها على الاطلاق و اسألوا المجلسس السابق عن الهديا التي  قدمها لاعداء المريخ و خصومه آخرها الخسارة من الغراب التعبان في لوممباشي
من فشلوا في اقناع الوالي بالعودة اوهما عبد الصمد بالرئاسة وحاولوا ان يقنعوا بعض ابناء المريخ للعمل معه آخرهم سوداكال
ادم الذي اختار الرئاسة وهو يملكمقوماتها لن يكون نائبا لمن هرب من الصرف بالمريخ 
ادم الذي جاءته الرئاسة طائعة مختار لن يقبل بان يكون احد البيادق التي  يحركها اعلام فشل في الحفاظ على استقرار ناديه وهو يرمي بالفريق في حرب  القاتل و المقتول فيها هو جمهور المريخ
ادم عبد الله الذي لم يكن يوما من الايام ضعيف لن يأتي مع مجلس ظل يتستقيل كلما استقال رئيسه 
متفرقات 
التحالف قال كملته و اعلن عنوجوده ومن يطالبون السلطة بالتدخل واهمون لان  الدولة هدفها الاستقرار و هي تعلم ان التعيين يعني تجدد الازمة 
الدولة اكبر من ان يجرها بعض الهتيفة من الاقلام غير الحريصين على استقرار الوطن و لا مصالحه 
الذين يهاجمون المريخ وهو مقبل على مباراة خارجية ليسوا بميخاب غير جديرون بالاحترام
و الذين يشعلون النار في الهلال وهومقبل على مباراة دولية ويفتحون اخطر الملفات فيه ليسوا بوطنيين على الاطلاق و الوطنية براة منهم 
نحمد الله اننا لم نهاجم المريخ وهو مقبل على مهمة وطنية 
ونحمد الله اننا لم نناصب الهلال العداء لاننا ندرك ان قوة المريخ في قوة الهلال 
اخيرا
الحرب بالوكالة التي يقودها البعض لن تركع المريخ ولا رجاله
ونسي احد انبل المريخاب تصدى للمهمة في وقت هرب فيه الكبار وجب ان ننصب له التماثيل بدلا من نصب المشانق
رجل بقامة المريخ لكنه حضر في وقت يتكم فيه البوم ويسكت فيه الانقياء و اصحاب الوجعة
اخيرا جدا
لن تسيير وحدك يا مريخ ..شكرا التعبئة و تجمع الروابط وكل المريخاب وهم  يرحلون مع المريخ الى المغرب شكرا فضل الله محمد على وحافظ وعوض الجيد  سليمان و ابومكة و شاكوش و انتتم تتدثرون بالاحمر لنصرة مريخ السودان في ام  المعاركة 









ياخوانا نتوسل اليكم ريحونا من عمود الزول دا و لو ليومين فقط حتى نعيد ضغطنا لوضعه الطبيعي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بنعبيشة: الكوكب المراكشي لا يملك قوة المنافسة على جبهتين

المغرب - منعم بلمقدم

اعترف حسن بنعبيشة مدرب نادي الكوكب المراكشي بصعوبة تنافس فريقه على جبهتين (الدوري المغربي وكأس الكونفدرالية) مؤكدا أن فريقه يفتقر للتركيبة التي بإمكانها أن تقوم بهذه الأدوار مجتمعة.

وقال بنعبيشة في تصريحات لقناة الرياضية: "بواقع الأمر يصعب علينا أن نقاوم بالدوري المغربي وننافس بكأس الكونفدرالية، المنافسة لن تكون رحيمة بنا وهذا أمر يصعب من الوضع أكثر".

وأضاف: "أعتقد أن الدوري الاحترافي المغربي لم يرق بعد لمستوى خوض مباراتين بأسبوع واحد و هذا أمر يعلمه الجميع".

وتابع بنعبيشة: "عانينا الأمرين مؤخرا بفعل كثرة التنقلات وبسبب قوة المباريات وأرى أن نهاية الموسم ستكون صعبة علينا وعلى عديد الأندية الأخرى".

واختتم تصريحاته: "لا نملك خيارات كثيرة ولكن سنبذل أقصى مجهود ممكن كي نضمن البقاء بين الكبار وهو أمر صعب لكنه ممكن".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم والترجي يتطلعان للحسم والقابسي يبحث عن إنجاز تاريخي

© رويترز

يتطلع النجم الساحلي والترجي للحسم بينما يبحث الملعب القابسي عن تحقيق إنجاز تاريخي بالتأهل لدور المجموعتين ببطولة الكونفدرالية.

ويستضيف الترجي مولودية بجاية الجزائري ويلتقي الملعب القابسي مع مازيمبي الكونغولي غدا الثلاثاء بينما يحل النجم الساحلي ضيفا على مونانا من الجابون بعد غد الأربعاء في إياب دور 16 من البطولة.

وسيلتقي في هذه الجولة أيضا مصر للمقاصة المصري مع ضيفه أهلي طرابلس الليبي بعد تعادلهما سلبا في لقاء الذهاب.

وسيحل المريخ السوداني الذي فاز ذهابا بهدف نظيف ضيفا على الكوكب المراكشي المغربي بينما يستضيف الفتح الرباطي المغربي منافسه ستاد مالي بعد التعادل بدون أهداف ذهابا.

وكان الترجي فرض على منافسه التعادل السلبي في جولة الذهاب لكنه لن يكون في نزهة في مباراة العودة رغم أفضلية اللعب على أرضه وأمام جمهوره.

ويدرك عمار السويح مدرب الترجي مدى صعوبة المهمة وأكد على ضرورة اللعب بتوازن لتجنب مفاجآت قد تعصف بآماله في المنافسة بجدية على اللقب.

وقال السويح "نتيجة التعادل السلبي تعتبر فخا لذلك يجب أن نخوض المواجهة بتركيز كبير لحسم التأهل لدور المجموعتين بالمسابقة."

وأضاف مدرب الترجي "المنافس يضم لاعبين يتمتعون بالسرعة والخطورة والفريق محترم جدا ويجب أن نلعب بأسلوب خططي متوازن."

ويتطلع الملعب القابسي الذي يشارك لأول مرة في مسابقة قارية في تحقيق إنجاز تاريخي بتخطي عقبة مازيمبي الكونغولي في طريقه لدور المجموعتين.

ورغم أن مهمة الملعب القابسي تبدو صعبة لكن الفريق يثق في قدرته على مواصلة طموحه وحسم التأهل مستفيدا من روحه القتالية ودعم جماهيره.

وكان الملعب القابسي خسر بصعوبة أمام منافسه صاحب الخبرة الإفريقية الكبيرة بعد أن اهتزت شباكه بهدف في الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع في لقاء الذهاب.

وقال لسعد الدريدي مدرب الملعب القابسي "نحن على بعد خطوة من دور المجموعتين. التأهل سيكتب تاريخا جديدا للنادي ويرفع مستويات أهدافه وطموحاته."

وأضاف" ستكون المباراة ضد فريق كبير يضم لاعبين قادرين على صنع الفارق في أية لحظة لكننا نحترمه ولا نخشاه."

وتابع مدرب الملعب القابسي "نثق في إمكانياتنا وقدراتنا على انتزاع التأهل أمام المنافس الذي له أيضا نقاط ضعف سنحاول استغلالها."

وسيغيب عن تشكيلة الملعب القابسي لاعبيه السنغالي اليو سيسي وحمزة الجلاصي بسبب الإيقاف.

ورغم أن النجم الساحلي يدخل بأسبقية مريحة بعد فوزه 2-صفر على ممثل الجابون في جولة الذهاب لكن يتعين على حامل اللقب أن يقاتل لتأكيد تفوقه على مضيفه وحسم تأهله لدور المجموعتين.

وسيفقد النجم الساحلي جهود لاعبيه صانع اللعب حمزة لحمر وإيهاب المساكني وأحمد العكايشي بسبب الإيقاف كما سيغيب مدربه المخضرم فوزي البنزرتي للسبب نفسه.

وحصدت أندية تونس لقب كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي تسع مرات بعد أن توج النجم الساحلي أربع مرات والصفاقسي أربع مرات بينما توج الترجي مرة واحدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم اعداده للكوكب بملعب مراكش اليوم ..وديربي سبورت تكشف خيارات ايمال


ديربي سبورت : المغرب

يختتم المريخ اليوم اعداده لمواجهة الكوكب المراكشي المغربي غدا عند  العاشرة ليلا بتوقيت السودان بمران تكتيكي خفيف يجريه على ملعب المباراة  ستاد مراكش الدولي المكسو بالنجيل الطبيعي يركز من خلاله مدربه البلجيكي  لوك ايمال على عناصره التي يعول عليها كما لن يهمل اجراء تدريبات على ركلات  الجزاء تحوطا للجؤ اليها حال انتهاء الزمن الرسمي بفوز الكوكب بهدف وهي  ذات نتيجة امدرمان . وحسب متابعات ديربي سبورت فان خيارات التشكيل الاساسي  تنحصر في : جمال سالم – ضفر – امير – عجب – بخيت خميس –  علاء – جابسون –  مصعب – كوفي – بكري وعبده جابر . وربما دفع ايمال بعلي جعفر بالدفاع الى  جانب امير وتقدم ضفر للوسط الا انه حتى اï»»ن يبدو جعفر على دكة البدلاء لعدم  جاهزيته نفسيا بسبب اعادة قيده ، كما يرجح ان يستعين ايمال بالثنائي اوكرا  وتراوري حسب مجريات المباراة التي يبني البلجيكي خطته فيها على ضرورة  احراز هدف مع قفل طرفي الملعب لتميز الكوكب في اللعب عبرهما .ويفقد المريخ  قائده راجي للاصابة وعمر بخيت للايقاف .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

رئيس البعثة المريخية يتبرع بقيمة ترحيل وتذاكر طلاب السودان بالمغرب

عقد المهندس الصادق حاج علي رئيس بعثة المريخ الي مراكش إجتماعا مع وفد اتحاد الطلاب السودانيين بالمغرب وتفاكر معهم حول مباراة الغد امام الكوكب المراكشي حيث شرح وفد الاتحاد اوضاع الطلاب بالمغرب وعدم قدرة بعضهم علي توفير تكلفة الترحيل وتزاكر الدخول للمباراة ،وخلص الاجتماع الي تبرع رئيس البعثة المريخية المهندس الصادق حاج علي بقيمة التذاكر وترحيل الطلاب السودانيين بالمغرب من والي استاد مراكش الدولي حتي يتيح الفرصة للمشجعين بمدن المملكة المغربية المختلفة من الوقوف والتشجيع المثالي في المباراة ومؤزارة ممثل السودان الوحيد في البطولة الافريقية . وقد وجدت الخطوة الاشادجة والتقدير من الطلاب السودانيين بالمغرب وافرادالجالية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور للاعبي المريخ من مراكش من مراسل قروب المريخ عميد الانديه السودانية  وزعيم الكرة الافريقية...نكسون










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وليد بدرالدين يرفض عرض المريخ .. يصفه بالضعيف ويعود للإمارات!!!

ديربي سبورت :
غادر الخرطوم ظهر اليوم متجها نحو دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة  ⁠⁠⁠ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﺭﺍﻟﺪين الذي حضر لإجراء إختبارات فنية مع المريخ بعد  ترشيحه من قبل مريخاب الإمارات ونجح اللاعب في إجتيازها ونال إعجاب المدير  الفني للمريخ البلجيكي لوك إيمال الذي طالب الإدارة بتسجيل اللاعب وبالفعل  قدمت إدارة النادي عرضها للاعب والذي وصفته بالمناسب إلا أنه رفض التوقيع  بحجة ضعف المقابل المالي وقال إنه أقل بكثير من دخله الذي يتقاضاه  بالإمارات وطلب السماح له بالعودة من حيث أتى ليتسبب عدم الإتفاق في  التفاصيل المالية في إنهيار الصفقة بالرغم من رأي المدرب الداعم للتعاقد مع  اللاعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺣﻲ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺸﻲ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ

ﻳﺒﺪﻭ  ﺃﻥ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺳﻴﺌﺔ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ  ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻠﻘﺎﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺧﺴﺮ  ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﻱ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺍﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ، ﻭﺗﺴﺒﺒﺖ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ  ﻫﺰﺓ ﻋﻨﻴﻔﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺭﻭﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ، ﻭﺍﺩﺕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ  ﺟﺪﻳﺪ، ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺑﻈﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻭﺷﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺣﻲ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻛﺐ ﻣﺸﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﻼﻣﻴﺔ  ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺗﺴﺒﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﻋﺪﻩ .
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*علي المريخ السلام م دام تسجيل الوك في خانة اجنبي بشرة سارة 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي 
بكري يوسف 
سعدنا بألوك الباقي على لوك

تواصلت عملية تنقلات وتسجيلات اللاعبين وسط ترقب الصفوة لظهور مريخي ثاني بمباني الإتحاد بعد حضوره أول أمس وتسجيل اللاعبين ابراهيم جعفر نجم وسط السلاطين ومحمد مصطفى ( برنس عطبرة)  لاعب رديف الهلال السابق كانت تلك أولى خطوات الزعيم في الإنتدابات الحالية نتمنى أن يكون النجاح حليف الثنائي في قلعة الأحمر.
* قفل المريخ عصر أمس بالضبة والمفتاح الباب البجيب الريح واستراح وأراح عندما قام بتقييد الظاهرة ألوك أكيج في خانة الغاني كريم الحسن الذي تم فك الإرتباط بينه والمريخ تراضيا بعد مسيرة لم يوفق من خلالها في إثبات أحقيته بالدفاع عن الأحمر والأصفر ليكتب آخر سطر لعلاقته بالمريخ ويغادر مفسحا المجال للأبنوسي الخطير ألوك الذي نعول عليه كثيرا في خلافة الملك فيصل العجب.
* في الحقيقة كانت نهاية سعيدة جدا لحدوتة شغلت البال كثيرا لأن الفتي لعاب وسليل عشاق الكوكب الأحمر القاهر وقد تحدث لنا أكثر من مرة عبر إصدارة ديربي سبورت كاشفا عن عشقه للمريخ وحبه الشديد للصفوة وكان يعتصره بعض من الألم لبقاءه عاجزا عن تقديم خدماته للفريق بسبب عدم أهليته للعب بحجة أنه لا يملك رقم وطني او كما يزعم إتحادنا الذي سبق الجميع وأتى بفرية تعديل اللوائح حتى لا يتمكن الأبنوسي من اللعب وهو أول لاعب يطبق عليه القانون بأثر رجعي لأن قانون منع لاعبي أبيي من التوقيع للأندية السودانية بصفة المواطنة لهو قانون سنه الإتحاد عقب إنضمام ألوك للمريخ وبالتالي كان هذا إمتدادا لترصد ممنهج ضد مريخ الأمة مارسه مجدي وزمرته ضد نادينا وما زال يمارسه بل وصل ود ام دوم لمرحلة إن يدرب خليفته ود ام بدة على ظلم المريخ وذلك بإدخاله كل اللجان حتى يشتد عوده ليخلف مجدي ويدمن تطويع القوانين خدمة للإنتماء الضيق .
* سعدت جدا بخبر بتوفيق أوضاع الظاهرة ألوك ليصبح متاحا للأحمر وتحت تصرف جهازه الفني ومما لا شك فيه أن النجم سيشكل ثقلا فنيا كبيرا وسيمثل حلا ناجعا لمشكلة صناعة اللعب حاضرا ومستقبلا وسعدت له لأنه يستحق الإهتمام على الصبر والجلد الذان أبداهما النجم طوال فترة تواجده بكشوفات النادي اسما وخارجها من حيث المستحقات وتصحيح موقفه يعني أن لا مجال بعد اليوم لحجب حقوقه أو هضمها من هنا تنبع قصة تعاطفنا مع أكيج لأننا كنا على دراية بكل ظروفه ومعاناته في الفترة الماضية.
* المهم إن الفتي الأبنوسي أصبح لاعبا للمريخ وإن كان في خانات الأجانب فإن سلامة موقفه تمنع إثارة أي غبار حوله من متصيدي الحجج وأذرعهم في مواقع القرار بالإتحاد العام.
* تعكف لجنة التسجيلات الحمراء على إجراء مفاوضات مع نجم الإكسبريس محمد الرشيد الذي يتصدر قائمة المطلوبين في كشوفات المريخ وكذا الحال مع مدافع الخرطوم الوطني صلاح نمر في ظروف بالغة التعقيد تفتقد فيها اللجنة لأبسط مقومات الإقناع وهي الكاش وما يحمد للجنة أنها مدت لحافها قدر رجليها وسجلت لاعبين ليس عليهم صراع مما سهل من مهمتها في تقييد إثنين منهم هما ابراهيم جعفر الذي كان راغبا بشدة في اللعب للمريخ والنجم الشاب محمد المصطفى وذلك بمبالغ آجلة .
* حتى لا يقول أحدهم أننا قللنا من شأن اللاعبين المنضمين لكشوفات نادينا فإن اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر يكفيه أنه أتى بترشيح مباشر من المدرب ليصيب النجاح إما برنس عطبرة فلا أعلم عنه غير أنه كان لاعبا في رديف الند ولكن البعض أشار لنا بتميزه كما لا ننسى أن التوفيق في نهاية المطاف من رب العالمين والذي نسأله النجاح لكل لاعب ارتدى الفانيلة الحمراء  .
*  الضائقة المالية التي تعاني منها اللجنة عصفت بأحلام لوك إيمال في تسجيل النجم القادم من الإمارات بدرالدين الذي  إختبره البلجيكي بنفسه وأثنى على قدراته وطالب بضمه من فوره بيد أن الفلس قال كلمته فإختلف الطرفان في التفاصيل المالية وذلك لدرجة وصف معها اللاعب الشاب عرض المريخ بالضعيف وعاد أدراجه مما يعني بأن عرض المريخ كان ضعيفا بما يكفي لدرجة دفعت النجم لعدم التفكير فيه وتفضيل خيار العودة من حيث أتى .
* أيضا أبدى المدافع نمر رغبة كبيرة في اللعب للزعيم ولكنه لم يكن بذات إستعداد جعفر والبرنس الصغير في القبول بالشيك الآجل وأظهر إصرارا شديدا على استلام الأموال أولا مما تسبب في تأخير قيده حتى اللحظة حيث تنتظر التسيير الفرج وظهور أموال لإتمام عملية الإنتدابات.
* كما أن أسعد اخبار غرفة تسجيلاتنا كانت في تصحيح أوضاع ألوك وهو ما لم يكلف النادي أية إموال بإعتبار أنه أصلا متعاقد مع النادي لأربعة سنوات وإن كان هناك أي  تحفيز فسيكون خصما على حافز تسجيله السابق وسيناله بعد حين فقط ما يهمنا هو أن أكيج أصبح في كامل الأهلية للمشاركة مع الفريق في المستقبل.
* من المتوقع أن يقوم المريخ اليوم بضم اللاعب عاطف نجم الغزالة واو الذي يحمل الرقم الوطني وهو لاعب تم ترشيحه منذ فترة وإكتمل الإتفاق معه قبل بداية فترة الإنتدابات الحالية وينتظر أن يرافقه صلاح نمر إن وصل لإتفاق مالي مع لجنة التسجيلات.
** في نقاط **
* تحدثت في هذه المساحة قبل أيام في مقال تحت عنوان (تسجيلات  المريخ بين الأحلام والواقع) عن أن المريخ لن يستطيع قيد لاعبين أجانب وعددت الأسباب وأهمها المال والخانات.
* الآن تبين للناس صحة ما ذهبت إليه وقلت بالحرف الواحد أن تسجيل ألوك مكان كريم سيكون أفضل بكثير من إنتداب الحسن جديد والحمدلله قد كان وهي نظرة صائبة لغرفة الإنتدابات الحمراء تستحق عليها الإشادة والتقدير .
* بقدر ما أشدنا باللجنة في تصرفها الحكيم بقيد ألوك كأجنبي فإننا لم نتفهم سبب إعادة نجم الفريق شمس الفلاح للرديف مرة إخرى لأن هذا الإجراء سيتسبب في إجهاض فكرة الإعتماد على المراحل السنية  في رفد الفريق بعناصر مريخية الإكتشاف والتطوير والإنتماء ثم إن صاحب تلك الفكرة لم يراعي لمشاعر النجم الواعد الذي تم تصعيده في ميركاتو الشتاء الماضي وأثبت جدارته وشارك أساسيا مما يعني بأنه لاعب مفيد ويستحق البقاء في خانات الكبار.
* لا نرى أن المريخ كان مضطرا لإتخاذ هكذا قرار في ظل وجود عناصر خاملة في الفريق هي احق بالمغادرة من الفلاح.
* هذا ليس دفاعا عن مازن ولكن دفاعا عن الفكرة التي تعكس النظرة الإدارية لمستقبل النادي .
* لو تقم لجنة التسيير بغير توفيق أوضاع ألوك لكان مقبولا في ظل الوضع المالي المتردي الذي يعيشه نادينا.
* تبقت حوالي 36 ساعة لمباراة المرور للمجموعات عبر جسر الكوكب المراكشي.
* نسأل الله أن يكون النصر حليف المريخ في لقاء الغد.
* سعدنا بتسجيل ألوك وفي إنتظار نتيجة إيجابية من أبناء لوك.
** آخر نقطة **
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعادة مازن للخرطوم والتوصية بشطبه

واصل لاعب المريخ مازن حملة الاحتجاج على قرار تحويله للرديف ورفض التدريب مع الفريق امس وكان اللاعب نزل من غرفته بملابس عادية للذهاب للملعب ولكن رئيس البعثة الصادق حاج علي طلب من رئيس القطاع الرياضي بقاء اللاعب في الفندق
من جهتة قال الصادق حاج علي في تصريح لصحيفة الزاوية لابد من فرض الانضباط وليس هناك معنى لوجوده طالما لن يستفيد منه الفريق بعد رفضه التدريب واكد رئيس البعثة انه بعد اجتماع مع ابوجريشة وحاتم وعبد الرحيم الشفيع تقرر اعادة اللاعب للخرطوم فورا وحرمانه من النثرية والبحث له عن حجز سريع للعودة وقال ان البعثة الادارية ستوصي لجنة التسيير بشطب اللاعب..مشيرا الى انه اخطر ادارة النادي في الخرطوم بكل التفاصيل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺳﻔﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ

ﺗﻘﺮﺭ  ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻟﻌﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺳﻔﻴﺮ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺋﻲ ﻭلضيق فترة الانتقالات حيث  ستعود بعثة المريخ للخرطوم فجر الجمعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد العام يعطل اجراءات تعاقد المريخ مع نمر


قرر الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ايقاف اجراءات تعاقد المريخ مع مدافع الخرطوم الوطني صلاح نمر الي حين عودة الفريق من المغرب بعد ان اشترط حضور اللاعب المعني بالاعارة امام لجنة التسجيلات بمكاتب الاتحاد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* البلولة: تعاقد الهلال مع شيبوب صحيح

قال الاستاذ والقانوني محمد احمد البلولة ان تعاقد الهلال من اللاعب شرف شيبوب القادم من شبيبة القيروان التونسي صحيح واضاف ان الهلال اتبع كافة الاجراءات السليمة واكد ان المادة 55 لا تنطبق علي اللاعب بعد تغيير هويته من هاوي الي محترف بعد ان وقع في صفوف الفريق التونسي .. وذكر ان اللاعب وقع للهلال بصفة لاعب محترف والدليل علي صحة توقيعه للهلال قبول السيستم لبيانات شيبوب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
القروبات تعاني من الاشاعات
وبعد الرحيل هل توجد مديونيات

تبقى من الذمن للتسجيلات فقط ثلاثه ايام!!!
وتبقي من فترة التسيير فقط تسعة ايام!!!!
وربنا يعدي ايام التسجيلات دي علي خير
لانو في ناس متخصصين في الاشاعات والشتل نشوف فهمهم شنو!!!
ياريت كان فترة التسجيلات في رمضان عشان نشوف الشتل دا حدو وين !!!
ولاناس الاشاعات ديل مابهمهم صيام ولا اي شعائر دينية!!
معقولة من كثرة الاشاعات مباراة المريخ في الكونفدرالية مامعروف
بتين !!!
عرفتو ياشفوت وصلنا وين مع التسيير !!!
برغم وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي لكن المعلومة مغيبة عن الجميع بفعل فاعل ،؟؟
كل شي بضبابية !!
كل شي تحت تحت؟؟؟
من المستفيد بشتل الاخبار ؟؟
من المستفيد من تغييب المعلومة؟؟
من المستفيد بكتم وخنق الملفات؟؟
لو توصلتو لاجابة حتعرفوا ليه وصلنا للمرحلة دي؟؟
الاجابة هي من ابعدت رجال المال والاعمال!!!
الاجابة من اوصلتنا لمنعطف اللاعودة،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل توجد مافية وسط جماهير المريخ!!
وغير الاشاعات هناك بعض الابواق المدافعه عن التسيير تبرطع في القروبات!!!
بعد الوضع المذري دا ومازال بعض الناس تدافع عن التسيير !!
بعد كل التخبطات ومازال البعض يدافع عن التسيير!!
بعد فشل معظم الملفات ومازال البعض يدافع عن التسيير !!
والمشكلة انهم عدد معين منتشر في كل القروبات !!!
طيب نوعوا وجيبو ناس ذياده!!
وحتى اسلوب الدفاع بنغمه موحدة؟؟
نفس الجمل والكلمات!!
تقول تردد قنوات!!
شغل ممنهج ومحفوظ
وبقيادة اشخاص معروفين؟؟
وخلاصة الحديث معاهم انت ضد الديمقراطية وانت من انصار الرجل الواحد!!
لاجديد يضاف عندهم ولا انجازات وارقام تشفع لدفاعهم!!
كل كلماتهم مكررة
وشاغلين القروبات بكلمة أعد؟؟
كلماتكم محفوظه واساليبكم واضحة وهدفكم ثابت!!
وسؤال موجهه لكل المدافعين عن التسيير او المنتقدين شخصية الوالي
هل كرة القدم تدار من غير مال؟؟
رشحوا لينا رجال اعمال وقدموهم للساحة بدل العزف علي وتر واحد ونفس النغمة!!
مافي كرة قدم من غير مال والساحة المريخية الان مافيها غير ثلاثة رجال اعمال !!
العندو قروش يتقدم عشان ماتلحقونا الدرجة الاولي عشان تثبتو نظرية فاشلة!!
كلامكم كله بنغمة انتو انتو انتو!!!
ولامرة قلتو نحن!!!
المريخ يعاني وكل الهم الان عندالمدافعين عن التسيير جمال الوالي!!
يعني قضيتكم لا الكيان ولا المريخ!!!
اندية العالم تبحث عن المال والناس التصرف
ونحن نبحث عن اخطاء الناس البتدفع!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
رسالتنا واستفسارنا القادم
كم كانت ديون المريخ يوم استلام لجنة التسيير؟؟
وكم الديون في يوم رجيل التسيير؟؟
وسؤالنا لمن اتى باللجان المعينه
هل ستكون في مراجعة للديون؟؟
ومن سيتحمل الديون ان وجدت
هل الوزارة !!
هل من هم علي راس المجلس
ام المجلس المنتخب
ام ستترك ليعاني المريخ الامرين؟؟
ديون لجنة التسيير السااابقه المريخ للان يدفع ضريبتها بحجز الدخل؟؟
هل ستتواصل المديونات بعد الرحيل؟؟
هل سندفع التمن كجماهير؟؟
من المسوؤل !!
هل توجد اي مراجعة مالية وقانونية لكل المجالس السابقه؟؟
ولا الكل جاري للشو الاعلامي!!
والجميع عايز يتصدر الصحف والاجهزه الاعلامية مايصدق ينتخب او يعيين !!
ماذا بعد الرحيل ياناس المريخ
هل الرئيس القادم سيجري علي كرسي الكيان ويتجاهل الديون والارقام!!
المديونيات دي ماشه تتضخم ياناس،،
فتحنا ملف الديون عشان الناس تكون جاهزه لكل الاحتمالات!!
عشان باكر ماتظهر الشيكات!!
تمنيت لو نفراتنا مشت لحل ديون اللاعبين لكن!!!!!
ملف الديون حيطرد اي صاحب مال او رجل اعمال،،،،،
اربطوا الاحزمة لقادم الايام!!!
السؤال المهم والاهم الجمعية العمومية حتكون اصوات وانتخابات؟؟
المفروض تسبقها ميزانية تكشف للرئيس القادم المديونيات!!
عشان الجاي دا يعرف الوضع كيف !!
لكن كل شي عندنا ماشي بالدس وبالقفل الملفات وردمها لكن الخوف من الانفجار!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
الشفافية مطلوبة
والوضوح في العمل العام من ينجح الكيان ،،
لكن شغل ليس ليس يطلع كويس
دا ماينفع في كيانات رياضية واندية قمة هشان ماتصبح اندية غمة ،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
دعمنا وتشجيعنا قادرين عليه
لكن هل الفرجة حتتوفر مع تسجيلاتنا دي !!
غايتو فرجتنا ابتدت من القروبات
من بداية التسجيلات
سجل ماسجل
حصري وعاجل
كلها فرجة الآن ،،،،
لكن حتى الان لم نسجل في الخانات الفقيرة ولا حلينا مشكلة الهجوم العقيمة!!
دعمنا للكيان وللفريق الايام دي الدعاء
ندعي للمريخ بالنصر المبين
وندعي للمريخ بالتوفيق في كل المباريات
ودعوتنا كشفوت مدرجات
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
ناس الشتل والاشاعات عزبتو الناس وحرقتوا اعصابهم
ياريت مانساعدهم بنشر عاجل تبعهم !!
الناس تتفق ماتنشر الا من مواقع الصحف الالكترونية وعبر روابطهم
اومقاطع صوت من اذاعاتنا
عشان معانا اصحاب قلوب ضعيفة
ومعانا ناس كايسة الفضيحة
وفي ناس تبحث عن السلعة الرخيصة،،
فهمتونا ياخوانا ،،
يامشرفين خليكم منتبهين واحزفوا ناس الشتل واعلام الضلال
كفايه علينا النحن فيه
مايبقي علينا شتل ومجلس ناس جون سينا،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
ربنا يثبت اقدام اللاعبين
وينصرهم نصر عزيز مقتدر
علينا بالدعاء لانملك اي سلح نعين بيه اخوان امير كمال غير الدعاء
وطولو بالكم الايام دي
المريخ في منعطف يشبة لعبة قطار الموت في المنتزهات
تكون فوق وفي قمة معنوياتك بخبر صغير او بيان
وفجاءة تلاقي دا كلو كضب في كضب،،،
عشان كدى اي زول قلبوا تعبان الايام دي يبعد عن القروبات والمنتديات!!
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
المريخ الكيان يعاني
الحل في ايدينا ياشفوت
نبعد اصحاب الشتلات والاخبار المضروبة
المصداقية الايام دي قليلة
اكثروا من الدعوات يااحبااااااااب
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
نصائحنا المرورية
اخي السائق الموبايل سبب رئيسي للحوادث!!
اجل اتصلك لتنام وسط اولادك
اتصالاتك مهمة لكن حياتك اهمة
فتناكم عافية،،،،،؟
••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملعب مباراة الغد والتأهل  باذن الله تعالى






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر : انا غير جاهز لمباراة الكوكب وابلغت المدرب بذلك

في حوار مع صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة اليوم قطع مدافع المريخ بعدم جاهزيته لخوض مباراة الغد وقال انه بعيد عن التدريبات لاكثر من اسبوعين وبعيد ذهنيا عن اجواء المباراة
واشار جعفر على انه ابلغ المدرب ولكن المدرب اوضح لي اعتماده علي اساسيا وطالبني بالاجتهاد الا انني اخبرته بعدم المجازفه بي اساسيا لمصلحة الفريق وان المباراة تحتاج الى عناصر جاهزة.

*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

صيحة
سودا كال والحرب على المريخ

موسى مصطفى
حرك ادم عبد الله سوداكال الساكن في المريخ وظل مكتبه و حسبما تردد قبلة لكل المريخاب
كبار الصحافيين الذين كانوا يرون فيه اداري ضعيف و جديد على الوسط الرياضي  اصبحوا يهرولون الى مكتب الرجل من اجل اقناعه بالعدول عن قرار الترشح في  القائمة التي قدمها التحالف المريخي
الرعب تملك اوصالهم و التعب نال من عزيمتهمو حولهم الى مجموعة دراويش ومداح  بعد ان اوهموا الناس بانهم قادة العمل و الاعلامي و هم يحركون المريخ و  ادارته عبارة عن قطعة شطرنج في يدهم تدفع بينما هم يتخذون القرارات و يأتون  بها معلبة لتوقع عليها .
حاولوا بالامس ان يغيروا من وجهة سوداكال حينما عرضوا عليه منصب نائب الرئيس في مجلس سيقوده عبد الصمد محد عثمان .
لكنهمما دروا ان الامنيات قد لا تتحقق ستظل مثل الحديث عن الخبت الفوز بالاميرة وغيرها من الاحلام الوردية التي ظلوا يتحدثون بها 
بيع الوهم يختلف عن الواقع ونقول لهم مساعد الياي عمره لن يصبح ياي 
اصحي يا جميل و اطرد الاحلام وقائد الاسطول الذي يظل يتحدث عن امجاد زائفة و  بطولات وهمية بالتأكيد سيحدثنا عن  معاركه الوهمية التي فشل في الفوز فيها  ومعركة شيبوب الذي يحاول ان يدخلها لن ينتص فيها لانه يعلم ان من قدم  الهدية لن يعيدها على الاطلاق و اسألوا المجلسس السابق عن الهديا التي  قدمها لاعداء المريخ و خصومه آخرها الخسارة من الغراب التعبان في لوممباشي
من فشلوا في اقناع الوالي بالعودة اوهما عبد الصمد بالرئاسة وحاولوا ان يقنعوا بعض ابناء المريخ للعمل معه آخرهم سوداكال
ادم الذي اختار الرئاسة وهو يملكمقوماتها لن يكون نائبا لمن هرب من الصرف بالمريخ 




يا جماعة يا صفوة يا مهدى الزول ده قاصد منوووو... نحن بيناتنا خائن طول الزمن ده ونحن ما عارفنو ... كدى واحد ادينا عقلنا وراسنا 
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




صيحة
سودا كال والحرب على المريخ

موسى مصطفى
حرك ادم عبد الله سوداكال الساكن في المريخ وظل مكتبه و حسبما تردد قبلة لكل المريخاب
كبار الصحافيين الذين كانوا يرون فيه اداري ضعيف و جديد على الوسط الرياضي اصبحوا يهرولون الى مكتب الرجل من اجل اقناعه بالعدول عن قرار الترشح في القائمة التي قدمها التحالف المريخي
الرعب تملك اوصالهم و التعب نال من عزيمتهمو حولهم الى مجموعة دراويش ومداح بعد ان اوهموا الناس بانهم قادة العمل و الاعلامي و هم يحركون المريخ و ادارته عبارة عن قطعة شطرنج في يدهم تدفع بينما هم يتخذون القرارات و يأتون بها معلبة لتوقع عليها .
حاولوا بالامس ان يغيروا من وجهة سوداكال حينما عرضوا عليه منصب نائب الرئيس في مجلس سيقوده عبد الصمد محد عثمان .
لكنهمما دروا ان الامنيات قد لا تتحقق ستظل مثل الحديث عن الخبت الفوز بالاميرة وغيرها من الاحلام الوردية التي ظلوا يتحدثون بها 
بيع الوهم يختلف عن الواقع ونقول لهم مساعد الياي عمره لن يصبح ياي 
اصحي يا جميل و اطرد الاحلام وقائد الاسطول الذي يظل يتحدث عن امجاد زائفة و بطولات وهمية بالتأكيد سيحدثنا عن معاركه الوهمية التي فشل في الفوز فيها ومعركة شيبوب الذي يحاول ان يدخلها لن ينتص فيها لانه يعلم ان من قدم الهدية لن يعيدها على الاطلاق و اسألوا المجلسس السابق عن الهديا التي قدمها لاعداء المريخ و خصومه آخرها الخسارة من الغراب التعبان في لوممباشي
من فشلوا في اقناع الوالي بالعودة اوهما عبد الصمد بالرئاسة وحاولوا ان يقنعوا بعض ابناء المريخ للعمل معه آخرهم سوداكال
ادم الذي اختار الرئاسة وهو يملكمقوماتها لن يكون نائبا لمن هرب من الصرف بالمريخ 
ادم الذي جاءته الرئاسة طائعة مختار لن يقبل بان يكون احد البيادق التي يحركها اعلام فشل في الحفاظ على استقرار ناديه وهو يرمي بالفريق في حرب القاتل و المقتول فيها هو جمهور المريخ
ادم عبد الله الذي لم يكن يوما من الايام ضعيف لن يأتي مع مجلس ظل يتستقيل كلما استقال رئيسه 
متفرقات 
التحالف قال كملته و اعلن عنوجوده ومن يطالبون السلطة بالتدخل واهمون لان الدولة هدفها الاستقرار و هي تعلم ان التعيين يعني تجدد الازمة 
الدولة اكبر من ان يجرها بعض الهتيفة من الاقلام غير الحريصين على استقرار الوطن و لا مصالحه 
الذين يهاجمون المريخ وهو مقبل على مباراة خارجية ليسوا بميخاب غير جديرون بالاحترام
و الذين يشعلون النار في الهلال وهومقبل على مباراة دولية ويفتحون اخطر الملفات فيه ليسوا بوطنيين على الاطلاق و الوطنية براة منهم 
نحمد الله اننا لم نهاجم المريخ وهو مقبل على مهمة وطنية 
ونحمد الله اننا لم نناصب الهلال العداء لاننا ندرك ان قوة المريخ في قوة الهلال 
اخيرا
الحرب بالوكالة التي يقودها البعض لن تركع المريخ ولا رجاله
ونسي احد انبل المريخاب تصدى للمهمة في وقت هرب فيه الكبار وجب ان ننصب له التماثيل بدلا من نصب المشانق
رجل بقامة المريخ لكنه حضر في وقت يتكم فيه البوم ويسكت فيه الانقياء و اصحاب الوجعة
اخيرا جدا
لن تسيير وحدك يا مريخ ..شكرا التعبئة و تجمع الروابط وكل المريخاب وهم يرحلون مع المريخ الى المغرب شكرا فضل الله محمد على وحافظ وعوض الجيد سليمان و ابومكة و شاكوش و انتتم تتدثرون بالاحمر لنصرة مريخ السودان في ام المعاركة



   صاحب الصيحة ماذا اصابه ؟؟؟ هل هكذا تورد الابل  يا موسى بن مصطفى ؟؟؟ عجييييب أمرك يا هذا !!!!!!!!الزول ده داير شنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

علي جعفر : انا غير جاهز لمباراة الكوكب وابلغت المدرب بذلك

في حوار مع صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة اليوم قطع مدافع المريخ بعدم جاهزيته لخوض مباراة الغد وقال انه بعيد عن التدريبات لاكثر من اسبوعين وبعيد ذهنيا عن اجواء المباراة
واشار جعفر على انه ابلغ المدرب ولكن المدرب اوضح لي اعتماده علي اساسيا وطالبني بالاجتهاد الا انني اخبرته بعدم المجازفه بي اساسيا لمصلحة الفريق وان المباراة تحتاج الى عناصر جاهزة.







و الله هانت الزلابية فأكلها الأحباش . . . حتى علي جعفر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد المستجدات أصبحت تشكيلة المريخ على النحو التالي ر: ــــ

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
 في الدفاع : رمضان عجب -  ضفر -  امير كمال  -   بخيت خميس
          في الوسط : علاء الدين يوسف - سالمون جابسون - مصعب عمر -     كوفي فرانسيس
     في الهجوم : بكري المدينة  - مامادو تراوري



*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بعد المستجدات أصبحت تشكيلة المريخ على النحو التالي ر: ــــ

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
 في الدفاع : رمضان عجب -  ضفر -  امير كمال  -   بخيت خميس
          في الوسط : علاء الدين يوسف - سالمون جابسون - مصعب عمر -     كوفي فرانسيس
     في الهجوم : بكري المدينة  - مامادو تراوري









بالتوفيق للأحمر  الوهاج
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




رفض اللاعب شمس الفلاح خوض التدريبات يوم امس في المغرب و لك على خلفية اعادته لخانات الفريق الرديف و طالب اللاعب شطبه من لكوفات و قال ان المريخ لم يخطره بالخطوة و التي تابعها عبر الواتساب و كان رئيس عثة المريخ قد إجتمع باللاعب و تحدث معه حول اهمية مباراة الغد و طالب اللاعب بالتركيز و عدم الالتفات لما يحدث في الخرطوم



   عدم وعي منو زملاءه ما يوروهو تنو مافي حاجة بتتغير طالما هناك عقد موجود ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




سعدنا بألوك



  شوييييية شفتنة من عبد التام كان اتسجل مواطن سوداني ..الوك مواطن سوداني .. ويااازناطير الاتجاد الله لا كسبكم دنيا واخرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◀ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزاويــة :

✯ المريخ يشرب مقلب ادارة الكوكب
✯ العقرب يواصل التالق .. الالام تعاود تراوري و سلمون .. مصعب عمر يقتحم التشكيلة.
✯ الزاوية تكشف تفاصيل ازمة شمس الفلاح .. ادارة البعثة تقرر اعادته للخرطوم فوراً .. و توصي بشطبه.
✯ البلجيكي يعوض تدريب الصباح الملغي بتكثيف الجرعات.
✯ شمس الفلاح يعلنها داوية : لا أريد اللعب للمريخ .. اشطبوني
✯ الصادق حاج على : تصرفات مازن مرفوضة .. ولا بد من الانضباط.
✯ الزاوية تكشف مؤامرة نادي الكوكب بحرمان المريخ من التدرب صباح أمس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
الدعوات.. الدعوات.. الدعوات

* الدعوات الصالحات من الصالحين والصالحات، طوال زمن المباراة، هي أفضل ما سيحتاجه المريخ في مباراته بعد غدٍ الأربعاء.. فاكثروا منها- يرحمكم الله.
* منذ عامين تقريباً وأنا أصرخ وأصرخ وأصرخ، وأؤكد على أن الاتحاد العام أكبر عدو للمريخ.
* وأن وقفته في الموسم الماضي مع المريخ كان سببها الأول الشتائم والإساءات التي كالها له رئيس الهلال، وليس الحرص على المبادئ والقيم، والحفاظ على هيبة القوانين كما زعم بعض أعضائه!.
* لو أنها الحفاظ على القوانين لما وجد الهلال في الدرجة الممتازة هذا الموسم!.
* النظام الجديد لبطولتي الكاف أعتقد أنه أفضل من النظام القديم.
* وهو قريب- إلى حد ما- من نظام بطولة الأندية الأوروبية؛ حيث يبدأ نظام خروج المهزوم من دور الـ16 في البطولة الأوروبية، بينما سيبدأ نظام خروج المهزوم من دور الثمانية في بطولة الأندية الأفريقية- أي بعد صعود الأندية الثمانية الكبار إلى المرحلة التالية.
* لا يعقل أن يُعاقب فريق بالخروج من البطولتين إذا فشل في تخطي دور الـ 32.. أو دور الـ16.
* وهذا- بالطبع- ما كان يحدث في السابق.
* أما في الموسم القادم فإن الفريق الذي يفشل في تخطي دور الـ32 في بطولة الأندية يُمنح فرصة جديدة في البطولة الكونفدرالية.
* والفريق الذي يتخطى دور الـ16 يصعد مباشرة إلى دور المجموعات الأربع.
* لن ننسى أياماً مضت في مجتمع المريخ الطاهر النقي.. لن ننسى ذكراها.
* لعنة الله على الواشين.. والنمامين.. وناس قلنا وقالوا!.
* مما يُحمد للمدرب السابق غارزيتو أنه إذا كان يحتاج- بشدة- إلى هدف خارج الأرض يُكلّف لاعباً ليس في البال، ولا في حسابات خصمه، ولا حتى حسابات زملائه، ويضرب به ضربته.
* وإذا نسينا فهل يمكن أن ننسى مباراة الترجي الموسم الماضي في رادس، والتي كان المريخ يحتاج فيها- بشدة- إلى هدف يُسهّل مهمته، ويربك حسابات خصمه بعد أن انتهت مباراة الذهاب في الخرطوم بهدف يتيم، ونال هذا الهدف اللاعب ضفر في الوقت الذي كان الترجي يركز فيه على العقرب.
* أعتقد أن إيميال يحتاج إلى تكليف لاعب (مجهول) بهذا الهدف.
* اللاعب المجهول أعني به اللاعب الذي لا يمكن أن يكون في حسابات فريق الكوكب، ولا حتى حساباتنا.
* جابسون مثلاً.. أو علاء الدين يوسف إذا شارك.
* بالتأكيد بكري المدينة ورمضان عجب، سيتعرّضان إلى رقابة مشددة، وكذلك تراوري إذا شارك، بالتالي يجب أن نخطط أن تأتيهم الضربة من حيث لا يحتسبون.
* الدعوات الصالحات من الصالحين والصالحات، طوال زمن المباراة، هي أفضل ما سيحتاجه المريخ في مباراته بعد غدٍ الأربعاء.. فاكثروا منها- يرحمكم الله.
* آهـ آهــ .. تكاد (المغصة) تقضي عليّ، حسرة على الحال الذي وصل إليه مجتمع المريخ.. وعلى نجاح الطفيليين في التحكّم في خريطة نشاطه من وإلى!.
* يكفي صحيفة المريخ فخراً أنها لم تهاتر يوماً، أو تشغل نفسها بنادٍ غير نادي المريخ، أو تسُبّ شخصاً من داخل الديار أو من خارجه، أو تنحاز إلى جهة من الجهات على حساب الكيان، أو تجنح إلى الإسفاف لزيادة نسب توزيعها.
* الدعوات الصالحات من الصالحين والصالحات، طوال زمن المباراة، هي أفضل ما سيحتاجه المريخ في مباراته بعد غدٍ الأربعاء.. فاكثروا منها- يرحمكم الله.
* ختاماً بقي أن نلفت النظر إلى أن مباراة الكوكب تحدد لها الساعة الثامنة بتوقيت المغرب- العاشرة بتوقيت السودان.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
دعم الشورى.. ودفع الفاتورة

0 التحركات الأخيرة للشورى المريخية فتحت باباً في آخر النفق الذي يعيشه المريخ بخصوص مستقبله الذي تحاصره الكثير من التحديات والصعوبات.
0 حتى الآن اقتصر دور كبار المريخ في التشاور والاستماع إلى وجهات النظر المختلفة بالتزامن مع البحث عن حلول وعن رئيس يتصدى للمهمة الشاقة.
0 لا نعرف إذا كان لكبار المريخ خريطة واضحة، وأهداف محددة، يسعون إليها؛ لتجنب المريخ فراغا إداريا محتملا في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي تجعل العمل في النادي طاردا؟.
0 النشاط الذي حدث يمثل خطوة إيجابية وفي الإمكان استمرار الجهد والعمل، وطرح المزيد من الأفكار؛ حتى يكون للمساعي نتائج إيجابية ومفيدة.
0 المشكلة الكبيرة أن تصطدم جهود الكبار بعقبات صناعة وطبيعية تقودهم إلى اليأس والتخلي عن مشروع البحث عن مخرج، والوصول إلى توصيات ترجح مصلحة الكيان قبل الأفراد.
0 تحتاج الشورى إلى أن توسع دائرتها، وتضم كل مريخي يمكنه أن يسهم، ويدفع خطواتها إلى الأمام، وإن دعاها الأمر إلى عقد مؤتمر جامع لرجالات النادي يبحث الأزمة الحالية.
0 هناك الكثير الذي يمكن لكبار المريخ أن يفعلوه وينجزوه في هذه الأيام من خلال تكثيف النشاط، وتجميع كل الأوراق المبعثرة، وتهيئة الأجواء لنهايات تسعد الصفوة.
0 تصدى كبار المريخ لمهمة معالجة الأوضاع التي يعيشها المريخ يجب أن يمنحها الدعم من الجميع والسند خاصة من الإعلام؛ حتى ينجحوا في أداء الواجب بما يرضي الجميع ويتناسب والطموحات.
0 وضع المريخ اليوم يفرض على مريخي أن يدفع فاتورة الاستقرار، ويرجح كفة المصلحة العليا على المصالح الخاصة والمواقف الشخصية.
0 هناك تعنت واضح ومواقف متباعدة وهو أمر يبنغي على كبار المريخ اختراقه من خلال الجهود والمساعي التي تقرب وجهات النظر وتطفئ نيران الصراع المصطنع.
0 ظل كبار المريخ طوال التأريخ يمثلون الركيزة والسند، ويواجهون كل عقبة تعترض مسيرة النادي وتهدد مستقبله، واليوم حان دور جيل اليوم من الكبار.
0 لن يحجر أحد على الكبار العمل والتحرك في أي اتجاه متى ما ظهروا في الميدان، وفرضوا وجودهم بقوة وشرعية تمنحها لهم الاعراف الحمراء.
0 التفاعل مع قضايا المريخ مسؤولية ظلت حصرية على كباره وذوي الحكمة فيه الذين يحظون بالقبول من كل الأطياف وإن ظهرت بعض الأصوات النشاز.
0 لم يعد الوقت يسمح بالأحقاد أو أن تستمر الصراعات غير المجدية عبر البراهين والأدلة، وهذا يمثل مدخلا مهما في مهمة الكبار، وخطة عملهم؛ لتحقيق ما يحقق مصالح المريخ.
0 الفرصة لا تزال متاحة أمام كبار المريخ أن يفرضوا وجودهم لاعبا أساسيا في ميدان قضية الساعة، وأن يأتي عبرهم الحل الجذري لكل مشكلة.
0 ننتظر تقييم الكبار للمشاورات الأخيرة واللقاءات التي تمت مع رموز النادي وعلى ضوئها الإعلان عن رؤيتهم بكل وضوح وصراحة؛ حتى يكون الشارع المريخي على بينة من الأمر.
0 إعلان الرؤية يفترض أن يقترن بالجهد والاستمرار وخطة واضحة لتنفيذها وإجماع الكل حولها ومن يأبى فلن يعيره أحد اهتماما.
0 الكرة في ملعب الكبار للخروج بالمريخ إلى بر الأمان، وسد الطريق أمام الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.
0 هذه المرة لا حل ولا قرار يجب أن يتم بعيدا عن الكبار.
عصير الكلام
0 اليوم يتقدم المريخ بشكوى جديدة إلى الاتحاد.
0 شكوى المريخ في الطرف الثالث.
0 كبري تونس معروف صاحبه ومن موله.
0 قضية (الهارب) معركة قانونية ساخنة.
0 لا يملك الهلال ما يبرئ ساحته أبدا.
0 التصريحات لن تغير الأدلة والمستندات الموجودة.
0 لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة في ورطة.
0 اللجنة نفسها في حاجة إلى شكوى.
0 تسجيل باطل وإجراءات باطلة.
0 وصل المريخ المغرب بعد رحلة شاقة.
0 الإرهاق كان متوقعا في الرحلة.
0 رغم الإرهاق الروح المعنوية في القمة.
0 المريخ محروس بدعوات الصفوة.
0 افتتح الزعيم التسجيلات.
0 الدعم مطلوب لكل من ارتدى الشعار الأحمر.
0 لا تشويش ولا تشويه.
0 خبر متوقع : اعتذار سوداكال.
0 خبر بكرة: الفلاشات إشاعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة 
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
عن تسجيلات المريخ 

 لم يظهر زعيم الكرة السودانية في ساحة  التسجيلات خلال الفترة التكميلية حتى الآن- ربما- أن الانشغال بمباراة  الكوكب المراكشي التي تحظى باهتمام كل أهل المريخ هو السبب المباشر في ذلك.
 الفترة ستستمر إلى ما بعد فراغ المريخ من مهمته في المغرب؛ مما سيتيح  للمريخ فرصة التصرف على ضوء نتيجة ما ستسفر عنه المباراة  فيلقي بثقله إن  هو تأهل إلى المجموعات، أو يسجل في حدود الحاجة والإمكانات إذا غادر  البطولة- لا سمح الله. 
 رغم أن التفكير أعلاه يحتوي على بعض المنطقية والاحترافية  في التعامل، إلا أنه  لا يخلو من بعض المخاطر- خصوصا- في ملف اللاعبين  المحليين؛ حيث من الممكن أن يفقد المريخ فرصة ضم من يرغب فيه بسبب هذا  التأني لذهابه إلى فريق آخر.
 وجهة نظري الخاصة أن هناك بعض الخانات  بالفريق تحتاج إلى التدعيم والإضافات في كل الحالات مثل خانة المهاجم  الصريح، وقلب الدفاع، وهي خانات ظللنا نطالب بملئها من  الموسم الماضي.
   التعاقد مع مهاجم صريح ضرورة يفرضها تذبذب مستوى اللاعب المالي تراوري  وتمرده في بعض الأحيان، بالإضافة إلى مزاجيته، وميله إلى أسلوب اللعب  الفردي الذي لا يخلو من الأنانية، وكلها أسباب تقود إلى الاستغناء عنه، بل  كان من المفترض أن تؤدي إلى عدم إعادته من الأساس بعد تجربة الموسم السابق.
 باقي العناصر المتوفرة في خط هجوم المريخ تتميز بالقوة والسرعة لكنها قد  تفتقر إلى خاصية التركيز أمام المرمى، وحساسية الشباك، وهو ما يفسر ظاهرة  ضياع الفرص السهلة المتكررة والمزعجة.
  أما خط الدفاع في المريخ فهو  يتكون في مجمله من لاعبي خط الوسط الذين تم توليفهم بسبب النقص مثل أمير  كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف لاعبي الارتكاز في الأساس، بالإضافة إلى رمضان عجب  لاعب الوسط المتقدم.
 رغم أن هذا التوليف قد ساهم في حل مشاكل الدفاع في  كثير من المباريات ولكن تظل الحاجة إلى مدافع واحد– على الأقل- قائمة لحل  مشكلة الخط بشكل نهائي- من ناحية- والاستفادة من العناصر المولفة في  خاناتها الأصلية- من ناحية أخرى.
 عليه نطالب لجنة التسيير بالعمل على  تأمين هذه الخانة الحساسة (قلب الدفاع)، وفي هذا نبارك الاتجاه الذي برز  لضم اللاعب صلاح نمر مدافع الخرطوم الوطني المتميز، الذي يتمتع بالقوة  والمهارة، ونتمنى أن يتم التعاقد معه في أقرب وقت ممكن.
 بعد ذلك إذا  تمكن المريخ من التعاقد مع مدافع محترف أجنبي يكون قد أمّن تماما الخط  الخلفي، وهي الخطوة التي نعتقد أن المجلس سيجد فيها إذا نجح الفريق في  الوصول إلى دور الثمانية.  
 بالنسبة للهجوم فلا يوجد خيار سوى الأجانب،  ولا نعتقد أن في الساحة المحلية لاعب مهاجم بالمواصفات التي يحتاج إليها  المريخ في الوقت الراهن، حتى الأجنبي نتمنى أن يتم التدقيق في إمكاناته قبل  التعاقد معه.
 الحديث عن مواصفات المهاجم المطلوب لا ينطبق بأية حال  على اللاعب العاجي ديديه ليبري، الذي وصل إلى البلاد؛ بغرض العودة إلى  كشوفات المريخ.
 ديديه على تميزه في الموسم الذي قضاه مع المريخ إلا أنه لم يستطع أن يحل مشكلة التهديف المزمنة في الفريق.    
 لا أجدني أميل إلى الاتفاق مع مشطوب الهلال السابق ولاعب هلال الأبيض الحالي مهند الطاهر، وأتمنى أن لا يسعى المجلس إلى تسجيله.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واحة الممتاز
الرابطة كوستي يقرر عدم التجديد لمطلقي السراح ويدخل التسجيلات بقوة
الرهيب يواصل تدعيم الصفوف.. والأهلي شندي يقرر إعادة أربعة من لاعبيه المعارين

إعداد: علي الحويري

تدخل اليوم حركة تنقلات وتسجيلات اللاعبين يومها السادس وسط اهتمام كبير وحرص من الأندية على تدعيم صفوفها باللاعبين المطلوبين وفق الاحتياجات والرؤية الفنية ويتوقع أن تشهد الأيام الأربعة المقبلة والأخيرة من الانتدابات الصيفية إقبالا كبيرا من الأندية للتعاقد مع الأسماء المطلوبة وتحسين وضعيتها لظهور قوي في الدورة الثانية من الممتاز، وكانت حركة تنقلات اللاعبين بمكاتب الاتحاد قد شهدت إقبالا جيدا من الأندية طوال الأيام الماضية؛ حرصا على تحسين الجوانب الفنية وضم اللاعبين المطلوبين.
×××××××
الرهيب ويواصل تدعيم صفوفه
واصلت غرفة تسجيلات نادي مريخ كوستي عملية تدعيم صفوف الفريق وتعزيزها بعدد من الأسماء التي تم رصدها وترشيحها مؤخرا من قبل بعض الفنيين؛ للاستفادة من خدماتهم مع الفريق في النصف الثاني من الموسم والاستحقاقات المهمة التي تنتظرهم، وكان نادي مريخ كوستي قد كسب توقيع لاعب الموردة العاصمي نزار فتح الرحمن، ودرة وادي النيل ربك سامر بوقبا بحضور أعضاء مجلس الإدارة، ومن المقرر أن تتواصل تسجيلات الفريق خلال اليوم وغدا بضم بعض اللاعبين المرصدين، ويسعى مجلس الإدارة إلى إنجاح ملف التسجيلات وفق ما هو مخطط لها، وحسب حاجة الفريق الساعي إلى تحقيق أهدافه من مشوار الدوري في النصف الثاني، ويتوقع أن يعزز الرابطة صفوفه بـ 6 لاعبين جدد يشكلون إضافة حقيقية للرهيب في خط الدفاع ووسط الميدان والهجوم.
××××××××××
الرابطة يقرر عدم التجديد لمطلقي السراح
قرر مجلس إدارة نادي الرابطة صرف النظر عن لاعبي الفريق مطلقي السراح وتسجيل صوت شكر لهم على فترتهم التي قضوها في النادي، ويتمنى لهم التوفيق في قادم المشوار، كما قرر المجلس فتح الباب لبعض الأسماء الجديدة؛ من أجل تقديم خدماتها للنادي بعد أن قطعت غرفة تسجيلات النادي شوطا بعيدا مع عدد من اللاعبين؛ بغية التعاقد معهم، ومن المتوقع أن تفتتح الرابطة تسجيلاتها في اليومين القادمين وذلك بعد أن اقتربت الترتيبات الإدارية من الانتهاء بنسبة كبيرة، واكتمل التفاوض مع عدد من اللاعبين الموجودين داخل غرفة التسجيلات، ووصل التفاوض مراحل متقدمة مع بقية اللاعبين.
××××××××
جدد لياسر مزمل وضم محمد المنتصر
الأهلي شندي يقرر إعادة أربعة من لاعبيه المعارين
قرر مجلس إدارة نادي الأهلي شندي عودة أربعة من لاعبيه المعارين بقيادة النيجيري إبراهيما من مريخ نيالا، والمدافعين الصادق الجريف، وأمجد من النيل شندي، والطيب عبد الرازق من هلال كادوقلي، بناء على رغبة مدربه البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو الذي قام بمراقبة اللاعبين، وطالب بعودتهم في الوقت الذي حدد فيه ريكاردو بعض اللاعبين من أجل إعارتهم إلى بعض الفرق؛ حتى يجدوا فرصة اللعب، ويعودوا مرة أخرى إلى الفريق، وفي ذات السياق حدد البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو المدير الفني للأهلي شندي الثالث والعشرين من مايو الحالي موعداً لعودة الفريق إلى التدريبات، بعد تسريح اللاعبين عقب مباراة الأهلي عطبرة التي كسبها الفريق بهدفي النيجيري كلتشي، ووالي الدين، وذلك استعداداً لمباراته المؤجلة مع المريخ من النصف الأول التي حدد لها الخامس عشر من يونيو المقبل، والدورة الثانية التي تنطلق في الخامس والعشرين من ذات الشهر، ومن المقرر أن يواصل نادي الأهلي شندي عملية تدعيم صفوفه باللاعبين المطلوبين خلال فترة التسجيلات الحالية، ويسعى الفريق إلى التعاقد مع عدد من الأسماء، من بينها لاعب أجنبي سيكون إضافة حقيقية لفرقة النمور، وكانت غرفة تسجيلات النادي قد واصلت تحركاتها لعقد الصفقات المهمة.
هذا وقد دشن نادي الأهلي شندي تسجيلاته التكميلية، وقام بتسجيل محمد المنتصر هداف فريق المهدية في فريق الرديف، كما جدد عقد لاعبه المميز صحاب الإمكانيات العالية والسرعة الكبيرة ابن شندي اللاعب ياسر مزمل الشهير بـ ياسر مويس لمدة ثلاث سنوات أخرى بعد أن دخلت بعض الأندية لخطف اللاعب، وأبدى ياسر سعادته بتجديد الولاء لناديه الأهلي، مؤكدا أنه سعيد جدا بالبقاء في أروقة النمور، وسوف يواصل العطاء لتحقيق المزيد من النجاحات مستقبلا، وقال: إن اللعب للأهلي مثل له إضافة كبيرة جدا، ويتطلع إلى أن يكون مشواره القادم مليء بالنجاحات لإسعاد أنصار النمور.
××××××××××××××
رئيس نادي الأمير البحراوي في بوح خاص لـ (المريخ)
أسامة عبد الجليل: الأمير سيعود بشكل قوي ورتبنا للتسجيلات برؤية فنية كبيرة
فوزنا بالتزكية يحملنا مسؤولية كبيرة.. نرتب لعدد من الإصلاحات.. والفريق سيعود أقوى
فتح الأستاذ أسامة عبد الجليل رئيس نادي الأمير البحراوي قلبه لـ "صحيفة المريخ" متحدثا عن سير الترتيبات والعمل الجاد؛ استعدادا للنصف الثاني من الموسم، وكشف العديد من البشريات المهمة لجماهير ناديه، وكان الأستاذ أسامة قد تم انتخابه مؤخرا رئيسا للنادي بالتزكية خلال الانتخابات التي جرت مؤخرا بدار النادي.
الإصلاح واجبنا
وتحدث الرئيس عن العمل الكبير الذي ينتظرهم قائلا: الفريق حاليا يحتل مركزا متأخرا في بطولة الدوري، ونعمل على تجاوز كل العقبات التي اعترضت طريق الفريق في المرحلة الماضية، وتعزيز الإيجابيات بشكل جيد يمنح الفريق الدفعة المعنوية؛ لتحسين مركزه في الروليت، لدينا عدد من الإصلاحات التي سوف تخدم مسيرة النادي، وتدفع به إلى الأمام؛ حتى يظهر بأفضل شكل ممكن في الدورة الثانية من الممتاز.
التسجيلات تسير وفق ما هو مخطط لها
وتحدث عن سير تسجيلات ناديه قائلا: إنها تسير وفق ما هو مخطط لها، ونجح الفريق منذ اليوم الأول في إضافة عدد من الأسماء المميزة إلى صفوفه، وتمكن من تسجيل لاعبين جيدين سوف يقدمون إضافة حقيقية للفرقة البحراوية قائلا: إن العناصر التي تم اختياراها عناصر مميزة وفق رؤية فنية دقيقة واهتمام كبير من قبل غرفة التسجيلات.
لدينا أسماء أخرى
وقال: إن ناديه سوف يدخل الساحة مجددا للتعاقد مع أربعة لاعبين جدد تم الاتفاق معهم، وسوف يشكلون إضافة حقيقية للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، وقال: إن الأسماء الأربعة تمثل إضافة كبيرة زائد العناصر التي تم التعاقد معها مؤخرا، وقال: إن تسجيلاته تسير وفق احتياجات الفريق، ولمعالجة مكامن الخلل والضعف في الفريق.
فوزنا بالتزكية يحملنا مسؤولية كبيرة
وقال: إن الجمعية العمومية وضعت على عاتقهم مسؤولية كبيرة جدا لقيادة دفة النادي بنجاح وتسيير العمل وفق ما هو مخطط له، مشيرا فوزهم بالتزكية يتوجب عليهم تزليل الصعاب، وتوفير الغالي والنفيس حتى يستعيد الفريق هيبته، ويظهر بأفضل شكل في بطولة الدوري، ويتجاوز المرحلة الحرجة التي يمر بها من أجل إسعاد الجماهير، وتحقيق التطلعات التي يصبوا إليها الجميع، مؤكدا أن مجلس إدارته سوف يعمل بتناغم وانسجام لتسيير دفة العمل بالنادي.
لسنا راضين عن الدورة الأولى
وقال: إن الكل في أروقة نادي الأمير من إدارة وأقطاب وجماهير حتى اللاعبين والجهاز الفني غير راضين تماما عن مشوار الفريق في الدورة الأولى من بطولة الدوري، ومن الواجب أن تتم العديد من المعالجات التي بدأناها من التسجيلات وسوف نواصل العمل ليعود الفريق بشكل أقوى.
نرتب للدورة الثانية
وقال: إن مجلس الإدارة يرتب لظهور قوي في الدورة الثانية، مضيفا بعد الانتهاء من التسجيلات، وتعزيز صفوف الفريق، فسوف نواصل اجتماعاتنا من أجل الترتيب لبداية الإعداد وإقامة معسكر خارجي طويل المدى؛ كي يستفيد منه الفريق بشكل أفضل، ولم نحدد بعد وجهة المعسكر الخارجي، لكن سوف ندرس كل الخيارات ونختار أفضلها.
في الختام
وفي ختام حديثه تمنى رئيس نادي الأمير البحراوي أسامة عبد الجليل التوفيق والسداد من الله تعالى في قيادة دفة العمل في أروقة النادي البحراوي، وتحقيق تطلعات الأنصار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شعاع النجوم
 شريف محمد عثمان
 غداً ظهور كوكب و(أفول) آخر

 * ما  أسرع أن مضت الأيام من مباراة الذهاب بين الزعيم والكوكب المراكشي إلى  مباراة الإياب في المغرب الشقيق، إن هي إلا ساعات ويلتقي الفريقان؛ لخطف  بطاقة الترشح إلى دور المجموعات في بطولة الكونفدرالية في تمام العاشرة  مساءً بتوقيت السودان يوم غد الأربعاء.
 * مضت الأيام حافلة بالتداعيات  والإرهاصات و(الشغب)- أيضاً- في مراكش بعد أن خسر المغربي دورياً أمام  بلدياته الحسن الأغاديري بنتيجة نتمناها أن تكون- أيضاً- للمريخ 3/1..  لتتوالى أحداث الشغب بين جماهير الكوكب  المراكشي، ولم تخلُ من التراشقات والمشادات بين لاعبيه وجهازيه الفني  والإداري- كما جاء في الأنباء، بفعل خسارته الأخيرة، ليس هذا هو المهم لكن  الأهم هو أن يكون المريخ في قمة إعداده واستعداده وظهوره لتثوير جراح  الكوكب المراكشي بخطف بطاقة التأهل من أرضه وبين جماهيره، خاصة وقد علمتنا  مباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري أن مثل هذه الأحداث لم تؤثر سلباً  على أداء لاعبيه الذين استطاعوا أن يقدموا مباراة رفيعة المستوى، وخرجوا  منها بالتعادل الإيجابي 2/2؛ ليتأهلوا إلى دور الـ(16) في دوري الأبطال  بفارق الأهداف، ويتحول المريخ إلى التنافس في بطولة الكونفدرالية؛ حيث أفضت  الأحداث التي سبقت تلك المباراة إلى استقالة رئيس النادي، وسحبها قبل سفر  الفريق إلى هنا- كما علمنا قبل ساعات قليلة من إقلاع الطائرة، ونقول للكوكب  المراكشي العبوا غيرها.
 * نعود إلى الأهم، ونقول إن خطف المريخ- الذي  يتقدم على منازله بهدف- بطاقة الترشح يعني الكثير والكثير جداً فهو أولاً  يعني الاستقرار، والاستقرار بصورة أفضل ومعالجة الثغرات وسدها في التسجيلات  التكميلية الحالية، وإيلاء الأهمية القصوى لاستمرار الفريق في المنافسة  الكونفدرالية- بإذن الله- والإخفاق فيها- لا قدر الله- يعني أن يصدر إلينا  الكوكب المراكشي مشاكله التي كنا نعاني منها- أيضاً- وخلصنا منها بجهود  مقدرة قبل مباراة الرد لتعود إلينا من جديد، خاصة أن الجمعية العمومية-  عندئذ- ستكون على الأبواب، وأخشى ما أخشى أن لا نجد حتى من يترشح فيها؛ إذ  يكون الفريق قد فقد أفضليته وتميزه عن الفرق الأخرى، وهو أن يكون في  التنافس الأفريقي، ويعني العودة إلى التنافسي المحلي، هذا إذا لم يكن  الخروج منه له آثاره السالبة على نتائج الفريق في المنافستين المحليتين-  أيضاً- وبصريح العبارة يعني الإحباط العام- لا قدر الله.
 * تصريحات  التفاؤل التي أدلى بها أكثر من لاعب مريخي قبل إقلاع الطائرة، ومن مراكش-  أيضاً- وإقبال اللاعبين على التدريبات بشهية مفتوحة، وعودة أكثر من نجم إلى  مستواه المعهود، والتألق في المران الأخير، وتصميمهم وإصرارهم على انتزاع  بطاقة الترشح- كما وردت إلينا الأنباء من مندوبي المريخ المرافقين للبعثة،  كل ذلك يجعلنا نتفاءل أن الفريق سيكون على موعد مع التألق والإبهار، وخطف  بطاقة الترشح إلى المجموعات- بعون الله- ومن على البعد والجلوس للمتابعة  عبر التلفاز؛ حتى يكتب له النصر المبين- بإذنه تعالى- وثقتنا كبيرة في  فرساننا الأشاوس الذين نعول عليهم أن يكونوا قدر المسؤولية، وأن يكونوا  اهلاً لتمثيل السودان وتشريفه قبل المريخ، وأن يتذكروا جيداً أن الملايين  من أنصار الكوكب القاهر في انتظار أن يعودوا إليهم ببطاقة الترشح وإسعادهم  بها.
 وعشت يا مريخ موفور القيم
       ناهض العزة خفاق العلم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
أهمية مباراة مراكش

• إلى حد ما- تتشابه الأجواء والظروف المحيطة ببطل السودان وممثله بالبطولة الكونفدرالية، وتلك التي تحيط بالكوكب المراكشي ممثل المغرب في ذات البطولة.
• المريخ يعاني من بعض الغيابات المؤكدة في صفوفه؛ حيث يفقد قائدة ومتوسط ميدانه المتميز راجي عبد العاطي، وبعض الغيابات المحتملة والمتمثلة في معاناة بعض نجومه من تأثير الإصابات مثل بكري وعنكبة وتراوري وعلاء الدين؛ مما قد يؤدي إلى غياب أي منهم عن المباراة.
• خلاف ظروف النقص هذه فقد عانى المريخ من بعض التوتر على المستوى الإداري، ويعرف الجميع ما كان من مطالبات بتنحي مجلس الإدارة وتعيين مجلس جديد يستطيع القيام بالأعباء المالية.
• أما الفريق المغربي فيعاني من ضغوط شديدة؛ بسبب موقفه المتأخر في الدوري المحلي لبلاده، والذي جعله مهددا بالهبوط من الدرجة الممتازة، بالإضافة إلى بعض المشاكل الفنية المتعلقة بعدم الاستقرار في الجهاز الفني.
• تلقى الفريق المغربي هزيمة كبيرة في آخر مباراة خاضها في الدوري بلغت ثلاثة أهداف أدت إلى استقالة المدير الفني للفريق قبل أن يستجيب مؤخرا لبعض الأصوات التي طالبته بالاستمرار حتى الفراغ من مباراة المريخ السوداني.
• رغم كل هذه الظروف المحيطة بالطرفين إلا أن كل منهما يطمح في كسب لقاء الأربعاء المهم ونيل بطاقة التأهل إلى المرحلة المقبلة من البطولة.
• تأهل المريخ من شأنه أن يساعد كثيرا في استقرار الأوضاع في النادي، والتخفيف من الضغوط التي يواجهها مجلس إدارته المتهم من البعض بالتقصير في إعداد الفريق بالشكل المطلوب وتأخير دفع بعض المستحقات.
• تعثر الفريق بأي شكل وفشله في الرجوع ببطاقة التأهل– لا قدر الله- قد يعرض النادي إلى هزة- ربما- تعصف بالاستقرار داخله وتؤجج بعض الخلافات، وهو ما لا نتمناه، وكل المخلصين من أبناء المريخ.
• لذلك تبقى مباراة الكوكب هي الأهم- على الإطلاق- بالنسبة للمريخ في هذا الموسم، فالفوز بها لا يؤهل- فقط- إلى دور المجموعات في البطولة الكونفدرالية لكنه يؤهل أيضا إلى عودة الاستقرار والجو المعافى في النادي الكبير.
• ولذلك قلنا من قبل إن الحل لعدد من مشاكل المريخ الحالية يتوقف على مدى استشعار لاعبوه مسؤولياتهم والقيام بكل ما عليهم؛ من أجل النادي الذي قدم لهم الكثير؛ ومن أجل جماهيره التي لم تبخل عليهم من قبل، وظلت تؤازرهم وتقف معهم في كل الأوقات.
• جمهور المريخ العظيم تخطى مرحلة تقديم الدعم المعنوي للاعبين والتشجيع من المدرجات إلى مرحلة تقديم الدعم المادي والاقتطاع من قوت يومه؛ للمساهمة المباشرة في تحفيز اللاعبين؛ كي يقدموا أفضل المستويات.
• مثل هذا الجمهور يستحق تماما التضحية من أجله، ويستحق أن يقاتل اللاعبون من أجل بطاقة العبور- على الأقل- لتقديمها هدية إلى هذا الجمهور العظيم.
• المريخ يحتاج- فقط- التعادل السلبي من مباراة مراكش ليتأهل- رسميا- إلى مرحلة المجموعات، وهي ليست بالنتيجة الصعبة التي لا يمكن تحقيقها، وقد استطاع أن يخرج بها من أمام وفاق سطيف في الجزائر في المرحلة السابقة من بطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال.
• الحاجة إلى التعادل لا تعني الركون إلى الدفاع بطبيعة الحال، ومحاولة مباغتة الخصم بالهجوم هي أضمن الطرق التي تجعلنا قريبين من تحقيق الهدف وهو التأهل.
• لو استطاع المريخ أن يسجل فسيربك حسابات خصمه إلى حد كبير؛ فأي هدف في شباك الكوكب يعني أنه يحتاج إلى هدفين مقابله، وذلك لن يغيب بالتأكيد عن لوك إيميال.
• في تجارب سابقة استطاع المريخ أن يسجل خارج الأرض في عدد من المباريات، وأمام فرق أقوى كثيرا من الكوكب المراكشي، وهو قادر- بإذن الله- على التسجيل في هذه المباراة.
• آخر كلمة: اللهم انصر مريخ السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطه وشرطه
ابو زهير
حلم الأماسي

* عود لينا يا ليل الفرح..
* القلوب يتسارع نبضها، والعقول تتساءل والناس- هنا- تراهم في بحث متواصل، والسؤال يتكرر: ما هو الخبر؟.
* والكل في انتظار الخبر اليقين بمرور الزعيم إلى دور المجموعات..* اليوم الدعوات الصالحات في هذا اليوم المبارك..* ارفعوا الأكف إلى رب السماء بالدعاء والكل يناجي ربه أن ينصر حبيب الملايين ويفرح أهل السودان أجمعين.. آمين.
* لا بد من إيقاف هذا العبث، وصرف الأموال في أوجه لا تفيد الكرة السودانية!.
* يا لها من ألاعيب زول يتباهى بصرفه أربعة عشر مليار على تسجيلات لاعبين عمرهم الافتراضي لا يزيد عن خمسة أشهر!.* لا بد من تدخل الأجهزة الأمنية؛ لأن صرف المال في غير أوجه صرفه أمر يدمر اقتصاد البلد!.
* أمس كتبنا عن دولة النساء، وفات علينا ذكر علمائنا من ذات الحجال بروف سعاد الفاتح، وبروف أبو كشوة، والسياسية المعلمة فاطمة أحمد إبراهيم.. والفنانات عائشة الفلاتية، وفاطمة الحاج، وبنات طلسم وسمية حسن ووووو.
* وباكر نتذكر منهن من قدمن لهذا الوطن الكثير في كل الضروب- تمرجيات ودكتورات معلمات مهندسات وووو.
* ورجعنا.
* هذا الصحافي الذى يدعي أنه هو الكبير إلا أنه بمسلكه وكتاباته وتبخيس أشياء الناس يحط من نفسه ويرميها في درك سحيق.
* ما شاء الله كلما مررت بشارع من شواع العاصمة المثلثة أثارة دهشتك ملاعب الخماسيات، وحركة الشباب فيها، بل هنالك أصحاب قطع أراضي سكنية بدل تشييدها عمارات وشقق تدر عليهم المال وجدوا في ملاعب الخماسيات الإيراد اليومي الذي يفوق إيجار الشقة الشهري.
* بالرغم من انتشار هذه الملاعب الخماسية إلا إننا نبحث عن لاعبين في الأدغال ونطلق عليهم المحترفين ومقدراتهم الفنية لا تمنحهم الفرصة لإحضار الكرة من خارج الميدان.
* والسؤال يتردد عن اتحادات نسمع لها بالأسماء ولا نرى لها طحينا.
* اتحاد الطائرة وهي بلا أجنحة، والسلة مثقوبة، والتنس أرضي وغير ذلك والملاكمة عليها رحمة الله، التي ترك أمرها بين يدي عكرمة، وألعاب أخريات غابت ولم يسأل عنها أحد.
* والوزارة جارية خلف سرابها ما أطلق عليه (قانون الشباب والرياضة).
* الشباب تجده تحت أعمدة الكهرباء المظلمة، والرياضة تنتظر وتنظر من يسد مثغبتها!.* نقطة وسطر جديد
شهر رمضان المعظم طرق الأبواب، وهناك أهل لنا في حاجة إلى حفنة دقيق ولم تغشَ الأمعاء قطعة قديد، وليس في حيلتهم أوقية سكر أو نقاط من الزيت، وناس تتباهى بالمليارات وتصرفها في ما لا ينفع الغير.
نداء إلى أهل الرياضة- خصوصا- حكومة آفرو بدار الرياضة: جودوا على من تعلمونهم من المتعففين بكرتونة رمضانية والله لا يضيع أجر من أزال عن أخيه كربة.

*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*[QUالتعاقد مع مهاجم صريح ضرورة يفرضها تذبذب مستوى اللاعب المالي تراوري وتمرده في بعض الأحيان، بالإضافة إلى مزاجيته، وميله إلى أسلوب اللعب الفردي الذي لا يخلو من الأنانية، وكلها أسباب تقود إلى الاستغناء عنه، بل كان من المفترض أن تؤدي إلى عدم إعادته من الأساس بعد تجربة الموسم السابق.OTE][/QUOTE]

يأخي إن شاء الله يريحونا منو دا بلاء ومرض ما عارف 
عامل شنو عشان يستمر حتي الآن .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
إلى الرئيس ونسي

* حتى العاشرة من مساء أمس، لم يكن لدي أي وقت أكتب فيه مقالاً اليوم، ولقد هيأت نفسي إلى الاحتجاب بسبب زحمة من الهموم الخاصة والمهام المرتبطة بالصحيفة، إلا أن الخبر الذي وصلنا في ساعة متأخرة من مندوبنا في المغرب عن أزمة اللاعب شمس الفلاح، وتمرّده الصريح على الفريق، ورفضه المشاركة في التمارين حتى يوم أمس؛ بسبب الخطوة التي أقدمت عليها لجنة التسجيلات بتحويله من الكشف الأول إلى كشف الرديف؛ للاستفادة من خانته في كشف الكبار، استفزني جداً، وكان لا بد أن أكتب هذا المقال؛ لألوم رئيس البعثة الأخ الخلوق (الصادق حاج علي)، على تحمّله الغريب لتصرف هذا اللاعب، وصبره عليه في الوقت الذي كان من المفترض أن يسارع فيه إلى إعادته إلى السودان في أقرب طائرة.
* بالله عليك ابني شمس الفلاح ما الفرق بين أن تكون في الكشف الأول أو تكون في كشف الرديف، ما دام أن عقدك مع الفريق سيكون هو العقد بنفس بنوده ومخصصاته إن كنت هنا أو كنت هناك.. وراتبك سيكون نفس راتبك هنا أو هناك، ومكانك في التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق الأول سيكون نفس مكانك هنا أو هناك؟!.
* ثم ثانياً.. لو افترضنا جدلاً أن هناك فرقاً في أن تكون في كشف الفريق الأول أو كشف الفريق الرديف، فهل هذا هو الوقت المناسب أن تحتج فيه، أم أن الوقت المناسب هو بعد المباراة التي تنتظر المريخ يوم غد في البطولة الأفريقية؟!.
* عموماً ابني شمس الفلاح هذا الموقف الغريب من حضرتك، أكد أنك لست بقامة المريخ، وأنك لا يمكن أن تكون امتداداً لعمالقة ونجوم المريخ السابقين- على الإطلاق- وأن وجودك في كشف المريخ يمكن أن يخصم منه ما دام أنك لا تعمل حساباً لشعاره، ولا يهمك أن يؤثر غيابك عليه أو لا يؤثر.
* ويمين الله لو كنت مكان رئيس البعثة الصادق حاج علي لما سمحت ببقائك في المغرب يوماً بعد هذا الموقف الذي لا يشبه لاعباً في صفوف المريخ.
* أخي ونسي.. صدقني هذا اللاعب لا يمكن أن يفيد المريخ بعد هذا التصرف المشين الذي بدر منه في هذا التوقيت، ونصيحتي أن تسارع إلى توجيه الأخ الصادق علي حاج بألا يجلس معه مرة أخرى بعد الجلسة التي جمعته به أمس، ولم يراعها أو يقتنع بالتبريرات الموضوعية التي ساقها إليه، وأصرَّ على موقفه وواصل الاعتصام في الفندق.
* ختاماً.. كان يمكن أن نبحث عن عذر للاعب لو أنه أثار هذه القضية بعد مباراة غدٍ، لكن أن يثيرها في هذا التوقيت، ويرفض المشاركة في تمارين الفريق أمس وأمس الأول رغم علمه بحاجة الفريق إليه في مباراة الكوكب غداً، لم يترك لنا فرصة لنعذره أو نقف إلى جانبه.
* هذا غير أن تحويله أساساً من الكشف الأول إلى كشف الرديف ليس فيه ما يعيب أو يقلل من قدره أو يدعو إلى هذه الثورة من قبله.
* أنسي أن الفريق الرديف هو الذي صقل عوده، وجعل منه نجماً يشار إليه بالبنان، وقدمه للفريق الأول؟!.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
انتصار يهزم الاحتقان


0 تكالبت الكثير من الظروف على المريخ في هذه الأيام، وحاصرته العقبات، وتعددت في طريقه المطبات حتى بات بينه والانهيار بعض أمتار.
0 ضغوط وضجيج وأزمات وحصار ولعنة وإساءات وظلم وصراع ونقد تجاوز حدود الاحترام في بعض الأحيان.
0 بفضل الصفوة الصادقة المؤمنة بواجبات الانتماء والوفاء للكيان لا يزال العشم باقيا، ولا يزال في الحلم بقية أطراف لم تبلغها النيران.
0 غدا يحتاج المريخ الكيان إلى الانتصار؛ ليعبر (فخ) النكسة، ويحمي ظهره من رياح عاتية، ووميض نار يظهر من تحت الرماد الذي يشبه القناع في انتظار لحظة الانقضاض.
0 مشهد محلي يتأرجح بين التفاؤل والتشاؤم والهواجس والخوف، وحالة من عدم الرضاء انعكست سلبا على الأجواء وعلى أحلام جماهير يمثل ناديها همها الأول والأخير.
0 ومشهد في المغرب يشهد محاولات لحشد الهمة، ورفع الروح القتالية، وانتزاع نصر يؤمن العبور، ويقضي ويسد الباب أمام (فتن) نائمة تتنظر نتيجة المباراة.
0 كان الله في عون المريخ وهو يعيش مثل هذه الظروف التي تمت صناعتها بأيادٍ مريخية قبل أن تصنعها الظروف والعسرات المالية.
0 لم يبقَ للمريخ اليوم إلا دعوات الصفوة المخلصة التي تجسد شعار (نهواه في كل الظروف)، وجلّ تركيزها على فريقها تقف معه دون شروط.
0 عانى المريخ كثيرا والأيادي تنهش جسده، وتفقده الاستقرار، وتصرف الأنظار عن الدعم، وتقديم ما يعين اللاعبين على تكلمة المشوار.
0 عانى المريخ والإصابات تطارده، والإرهاق يبطئ من سرعته وقوته، في غياب الحوافز التي ترفع روح اللاعب، وتجعله جاهزا للقتال دفاعا عن الشعار.
0 لم تكن حالة البرود في التدريبات التي احتج عليها اللاعب الكبير علاء الدين من فراغ لكنها نتاج حجم وشكل ونوع الزاد الذي سافر به الفريق إلى المغرب.
0 ظروف تضاعف من حالة الإشفاق على الفريق، والمريخ، والمستقبل، وما يظهر من عناوين يجعل من مباراة المريخ أمام خيارين إما هدنة أو مزيد من التشتت والفرقة.
0 ليوفق الله المريخ، ويحميه الشرور، ويجعل من نصره غداً بداية لمرحلة جديدة تشجع على التعاون والعمل الجماعي والتكاتف والتلاحم.
0 الفوز غدا بات ضروريا وملحا وخيارا لا بد منه حتى تمضي المسيرة مليئة بالطموحات، وبعيون تركِّز على الإيجابيات قبل الأخطاء والسلبيات.
0 ليت الظروف التي جثمت على صدر المريخ في الفترة الأخيرة أن تفارقه غداً؛ حتى ينجح في ترجيح كفته، وفرض أفضليته في الملعب، وإهداء الفرح إلى الشعب على حساب الكوكب.
0 لم يبقَ لكل حالم بنصر جميل ومفرح غير الدعوات، وانتظار صحوة فنية، وأداء بطولي للفرقة الحمراء يعيد سيناريو ملحمة الجزائر التأريخية.
0 وفق الله كل لاعب في المريخ غداً ليؤدي بقوة وروح قتالية ويبتعد عن الأخطاء القاتلة وأن يؤدي دوره كاملا خلال التسعين دقيقة.
0 المريخ قادر أن يصمد وقادر على العبور فهو يملك خبرات كبيرة وثقافة المباريات الكبيرة.
0 يدرك كل لاعبي المريخ أن مباراتهم مصيرية ولا تحتمل غير الشجاعة والقوة والدفاع عن فرصة الصعود إلى دوري المجموعات ببسالة الأقوياء والأبطال.
0 يبقى الأمل- دائما- قائما، ويظل العشم كبيرا في المريخ، الذي نجح كثيرا في قهر الظروف، وكتابة إنجازاته في دفاتر التأريخ.
عصير الكلام
0 شفاء المصابين منح الفريق دفعة قوية.
0 طال انتظار الصفوة لـ (الشقلبة).
0 هدف في الشباك المغربية يعادل مية.
0 لم تترك البعثة الإدارية شئيا للصدفة.
0 جهد كبير ودعم أكبر للاعبين.
0 رغم غياب القائد واستمرار مشكلة القيادة.
0 اليوم ينعم المريخ بالقيادة الجماعية.
0 علاء الدين وأمير ورمضان وضفر.
0 حسنا فعلوا بلقاءاتهم مع اللاعبين.
0 جمال سالم قائد من نوع خاص.
0 سالم وعد بمرمى سالم وفريق غانم.
0 سالمون يلعب دورا كبيرا أيضا.
0 هذه الروح تبعث الأمل والتفاؤل.
0 روح الأبطال عنوان الانتصار.
0 يوجد بعض الصفوة خلف الزعيم اليوم.
0 شكرا جمع الروابط، والتعبئة، ورجال حول الزعيم.
0 رغم القلة فيهم الخير والبركة.
0 التحكيم العادل يعني عبورا قادما.
0 اللهم انصر المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
الدوريات الأوروبية إشراق وغروب‏



â–، إنقضت الدوريات الأوروبية في غالبية الدول أمس الأول (الأحد 15/05/2016) وانتظم روليتها النهائي عقب موسم طويل وشاق حفل بالعديد من التناقضات واحتوى على الكثير من المفاجآت التي لم تكن في الحسبان ولم تخطر على بال محللي وخبراء كرة القدم.

â–، قوة وإثارة التنافس في الدوريات الأوروبية يحكمهما (الروليت النهائي) ومعرفة عدد الفرق التي كانت تقاتل لأجل اللقب حتى الرمق الأخير بعيداً عن التتويج المسبق قبل ختام عدد من الجولات النهائية.

â–، هذه الميزة كانت تميّز الدوريات الأوروبية وخصوصا (الإنجليزي – الألماني – الإيطالي – الإسباني).

â–، ولكن خلال المواسم الأخيرة بات التغريد على القمة مقتصراً على فرق بعينها مع ظهور بعض الإشراقات المحدودة إضافة لسطوة (الرأسمالية) أو الأندية الثرية التي حققت ما عجزت عن تحقيقه لعقود كالسيتي وتشيلسي وباريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي.

â–، في اسبانيا وخلال المواسم الأخيرة إقتصر التنافس على كل من (برشلونة) صاحب الهيمنة المطلقة خلال المواسم العشرة الأخيرة مع بعض المزاحمة من قبل (ريال مدريد) وبيضة ديك كل (عشر سنوات) من قبل اتليتكو مدريد.

â–، فما قبل 2006 كان الزحام على لقب الليغا الاسبانية يشمل كل من (فالنسيا – ديبورتيفو لاكورونا – وريال مايوركا وسرقسطة أحياناً).

â–، أما الآن فالتنافس المحتدم أضحى بين البارسا والريال فقط مع مزاحمة متباينة من قبل اتليتكو مدريد كما أسلفنا.

â–، أبناء الكتلان احتفلوا باللقب على ملعب غرناطة بينما لم يشفع فوز الريال على ديبور تيفو لاكورنا في اعتلاء قمة الليغا ليواصل البارسا تفوقه في الدوري خلال السنوات الأخيرة.

â–، في ايطاليا توج (يوفنتوس) بلقب الكالشيو للموسم (الخامس على التوالي) ومن المفارقات الغريبة أن منافسي اليوفي على اللقب خلال السنوات التي توج فيها كانوا على التوالي (ميلان – نابولي – روما - روما – نابولي).

â–، وبإستثناء (ميلان) بطل 2010/2011 ووصيف اليوفي في 2011/2012 بفارق (4 نقاط فقط وقتها) لم يكن الفارق النقطي بين الأندية المنافسة وبطل الكالشيو مقبولاً وجاذباً للدوري الإيطالي مما خصم الكثير من رصيده بل كان شاسعاً.

â–، فميلان اكتفى بالوصافة خلف اليوفي قبل (أربعة مواسم) ومن ثم سجل غياباً عن ساحة التنافس وشاركه في الإنقطاع أندية ذات وزن وثقل كانت تشعل الدوري الإيطالي وتضعه في مصاف أقوى الدوريات الأوروبية كإنتر ميلان ولاتسيو وميلان وكييفو فيرونا وبارما الذي غادر بعد إفلاسه لتصبح السيدة العجوز هى من تقود وتتحكم في قاطرة الكالشيو وربما امتد الأمر لسنوات أخرى.

â–، في ألمانيا لم يجد البايرن من يردعه (لأربعة مواسم على التوالي) في ظل غياب تام للمنافسة ويكفي أن أكثر الفرق التي نافست البايرن على المركز الأول (خلال أربعة مواسم ماضية) أنهت الدوري وهى تبتعد بفارق (10 نقاط) عنه.

â–، شالكه وفيردر بريمن وهامبورج وباير ليفركوزن كانت تمنح البوندسليغا نكهة خاصة من الإثارة وخلال السنوات الأخيرة اقتصر الأمر على (بروسيا دورتموند) لمنافسة البايرن وبيضة ديك أخرى في (الوصافة) وهو فريق (فولفسبورج).

â–، المتابع للدوري الإنجليزي سيكون على علم تام بأن المراكز الخمسة الأولى لن تخرج من إطار (مانشستر يونايتد – أرسنال – تشيلسي – ليفربول) وأحياناً (توتنهام – ايفرتون) وفي المواسم الأخيرة (مانشستر سيتي).

â–، ولكن ما حدث خلال الموسم الحالي كان عكس توقعات الجميع بعد أن خلت المراكز الأربعة الأولى من (مانشستر يونايتد – تشيلسي – ليفربول) في وضعية تبدو أنها تتجه للإنقلاب وتبادل الأدوار بالبريمر ليج.

â–، فليستر سيتي المتوج باللقب لم يستغل ضعف وتراجع مردود (الكبار) كما يقول البعض لأنه وصل لسقف ال (81) نقطة وهو السقف الذي توجت به غالبية الأندية السابقة ويكفي دليلاً على أن البريمر ليج شهد انقلاباً خلال الموسم الحالي بعد أن خلت قائمة الهدافين من أي لاعب من أندية (المانيو – الأرسنال – الليفر – البلوز).

â–، حيث اقتصرت قائمة الهدافين منذ الترتيب الأول وحتى السابع على لاعبي (ليستر – مان سيتي – توتنهام – سندرلاند – واتفورد) وبالتأكيد فإن السيتي لا يعتبر من الكبار وإن إلى حين !!

â–، ولكن هل ستواصل أندية ليستر سيتي وتوتنهام ثورتها في ظل الغربلة الفنية التي شهدتها أندية تشيلسي (الإيطالي كونتي)، ليفربول (الألماني كلوب)، مانشستر سيتي (الاسباني جوارديولا)، مانشستر يونايتد ربما (مورينهو)؟.

â–، في ايطاليا سحب الارجنتيني هيجواين الأنظار من تتويج اليوفي بعد أن أحرز هدفه رقم (36) بالكالشيو محطماً الرقم القياسي الذي كان مسجلاً بإسم لاعب ميلان (نوردال) السابق في موسم 1949 – 1950 برصيد (35) هدف.

â–، أما فرنسا أقل الدوريات متابعة فمازالت أموال الخليفي مالك باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي تؤدي دورها بإمتياز بعد أن كسر رفاق ابراهيموفيتش هيمنة ليون السابقة وباتوا بلا منافس لأربعة مواسم على التوالي.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: انقضت الدوريات وتبقت نهائيات الكؤوس التي لا تخلو من الإثارة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سهير عبدالرحيم
أنا زولي ماجا

عقب إيقافي من الكتابة السياسية الاجتماعية والاحتجاب القسري لزاويتي الراتبة بأخيرة صحيفة ( السوداني) ظللت في حالة بيات شتوي في أنتظار أنقشاع سحابة الأيقاف ، ولما أمتد صبري وصمتي لأكثر من شهرين قلت (مابدهاش بأه ) ، لأرجع الي قواعدي الرياضية مرة" أخرى .

وكانت الفكرة بإحياء عمودي الرياضي الأسبق بعنوان (مساطب شعبية) والذي كان ينشر بالتزامن في صحيفتي ( الأهرام والأحداث ) العام 2010 ، علي الأقل فإن براحات الرياضة أكثر اتساعا" من عقول الساسة .

ماحدث هو أنني وجدت في الوسط الرياضي ما كان سببا" في إبعادي عن الوسط السياسي ، نفس الأوضاع (بالكربون ) ؛ وأصبحت كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنار .

هي هي الأحزاب والقبائل والتكتلات والعنصرية وزولي وزولك والولاء الأعمي الذي ليس له بصيرة ، الجميع متفقون علي ان يختلفوا ، والجميع هم الأفضل وماعداهم سيئون والجميع هم القادرون علي التفكير والإبداع ومن يختلف معهم في الرأى هو المخطئ وصاحب الأجندة وهو من يحيك المؤامرات بليل .


في عالم السياسة وبلاويها تتعارك أحزاب المؤتمر الوطني والأمة والشيوعي والشعبي والاتحادي والاتحادي الأصل والاتحادي المزور والاتحادي الشنو داك مابعرفو ...و...و...و

وفي الرياضة أيضا" تتعارك الأحزاب والقبائل ولكنها مع الأسف لا تمثل الفرق الرياضية المختلفة ، بل إنها فرق داخل فريق واحد ؛ وأحزاب داخل حزب واحد .

فالهلال به مجموعة الكاردينال وقروب الخندقاوي والهاتفين لعودة صلاح إدريس وبقايا أصدقاء البرير ومؤيدي عودة طه علي البشير و ....

أما المريخ فهو منقسم اكثر ومنشطر بلاحدود ، فمجموعة (جمال الوالي) لاتقبل النقاش حوله أو عنه أو مجرد التطرق الي سلبيات فترة رئاسته فهو مقدس ومنزه عن النقد لدرجة أن بعضهم يعتقدون أن المريخ هو جمال وليس جمال هو ابن المريخ ، وبعض هؤلاء لايألون جهدا" في تبخيس ووأد نجاحات لجنة التسيير ، ولايتركون محفلا" للسخرية منها والتندر ومن الممكن أن تري أمانيهم بهزيمة المريخ علها تزيح التسيير وتأتي بجمال.

ومجموعة أخرى تمارس التجميل وإضفاء المساحيق علي لجنة التسيير وتلميع رئيسها المهندس ونسي وزر الرماد في العيون رغم أنهم يعلمون جيدا" إنها لجنة (مامالية مركزها ) ، وفي كثير من الأوقات كانت عبئا" ثقيلا" علي المريخ نفسه .

وثوالث يعزفون علي أوتار مقدم سوداكال من دون أن يرمش لهم جفن حول سؤال تقليدي من أين لك هذا .

وآخرون يمهدون لسيطرة التحالف علي الأوضاع ، ولابأس من جلب أسماء لاعلاقة لها بالرياضة أو المريخ ، بل يحاولون زراعة أشخاص لايستطيعون حل خلافاتهم الأسرية ناهيك عن إداراة ناد مثل المريخ .


هذه كرة القدم في السودان ؛ هي والسياسة وجهان لعملة واحدة مايحدث في أروقة السياسيين من شد وجذب و تلميع لفلان وحفر لعلان يحدث مثله تماما" في الرياضة ، حتي إن (فرمالة ) الحزب الحاكم انتقلت الي الرياضة وقصة أنه الحزب الأول والأفضل رغم سوئه وان المعارضة ضعيفة ولاتستطيع إدارة البلاد وانه لابديل له إلا هو .

نفس هذا السيمفونية انتقلت الي الرياضة
فأصبح فلان هو الرمز الذي لاغنى عنه ولابديل له إلاهو حتي وإن كان سيئا" .

ما يحيرني حقا" رجال يقدسون بعض الرجال بأسلوب الحكامات يحملون مساحيق التجميل تحت شواربهم يمسحون لهم ممشاهم بألسنة معسولة وعبارات مكسورة من فصيلة ءنا زولي ماجا..... تبا" لهم أنى يؤفكون

خارج السور:

حين نتأكد من تساقط الشخوص وبقاء الكيانات .....حينها يمكننا أن نسأل كيف يمكننا بناء الوطن وأين هو طريق البطولات...... ؟

*نقلا عن التيار 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحيفة المريخ السوداني



أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء أمس تدريبا ساخنا على الملعب الفرعي للكوكب المراكشي بمشاركة 19 لاعبا عدا مازن شمس الفلاح، وأشرف على المران المدير الفني للفريق البلجيكي لوك إيميال ،ومساعده الدكتور عبد العظيم جابر المعد البدني، ومدرب الحراس مراد السالمي ،واشتمل المران على تمارين اللياقة البدنية والخططية ،في حين خضع الثنائي علي جعفر وبكري المدينة إلى تدريبات منفردة بالجري حول الملعب عدة دورات، فيما أخضع مدرب الحراس مراد السالمي ثلاثي المرمى- جمال سالم، والمعز محجوب ،ومحمد المصطفى- إلى تدريبات قوية بغية تجهيزهم بالشكل المطلوب، وفي سياق آخر يؤدي المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبه الختامي على ملعب الكوكب الرئيسي الذي سيكون مسرحا للقاء، والذي من خلاله سيضع الجهاز الفني اللمسات النهائية للمباراة.
جابر يهتم باللياقة
أبدى المعد البدني للفريق عبد العظيم جابر اهتماما واضحا من خلال مران أمس بتمارين اللياقة البدنية؛ حيث أخضع اللاعبين إلى تمارين لياقة بدنية متنوعة وشاقة، اشتملت على تمارين السرعة والرشاقة والمرونة والتوافق، وقد نفذ اللاعبون المران بصورة جيدة، مؤكدين جاهزيتهم المطلقة لتقديم مباراة كبيرة ترضي طموحات القاعدة الجماهيرية.
لوك يركِّز على التكتيك
حرص المدير الفني لوك إيميال خلال المران الذي أداه المريخ أمس على تنفيذ طريقة اللعب التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في اللقاء؛ حيث قسم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين- المجموعة الأولى ضمت كلا من علاء الدين يوسف، ضفر، أمير كمال، جابسون سالمون، بخيت خميس، مصعب عمر، رمضان عجب، فيما ضمت المجموعة الثانية والتي ارتدت الزي الأحمر كلا من محمد المصطفى، إبراهومة، النعسان، علي جعفر، بكري المدينة، تراوري، كوفي، عبده جابر، حيث ركَّز خلالها على الاستلام والتمرير، وبناء الهجمات من العمق والأطراف والتهديف في المرمى.
تقسيمة بين الأحمر والأصفر
اختتم المران بتقسيمة في منتصف الملعب بين الأحمر والأصفر مثَّل الأحمر محمد المصطفى، أمير كمال، علي جعفر، مصعب عمر، إبراهومة، النعسان، بكري المدينة، أوكرا، فيما مثَّل الأصفر جمال سالم، علاء الدين يوسف، ضفر، بخيت خميس، رمضان عجب، جابسون سالمون، وشهدت التقسيمة تألقا كبيرا للاعبين الذين تدربوا بشهية مفتوحة، وبرز أكثر من لاعب بقيادة بكري المدينة وكوفي وجابسون ورمضان عجب.
عبده جابر لم يشارك في التقسيمة
لم يشارك مهاجم الفريق عبده جابر في التقسيمة التي أجراها المدرب قبل نهاية المران واكتفى بمتابعة التقسيمة من الخارج.
تدريبات خاصة للحراس
أخضع مدرب الحراس مراد السالمي ثلاثي المرمى جمال سالم والمعز محجوب ومحمد المصطفى إلى تدريبات شاقة وعنيفة؛ بغية تجهيزهم بالصورة المثلى، وقد ظهر الثلاثي بشكل مطمئن خاصة جمال سالم الذي أعلن جاهزيته الكاملة للمحافظة على نظافة شباكه.
عودة قوية للعقرب
شهد التدريب الذي أداه المريخ مساء أمس عودة قوية لمهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة الذي قدم نفسه بصورة جيدة موكدا جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية بنحاج والمساهمة مع زملائه في العودة ببطاقة التأهل.
جابسون يتألق في المران
تالق بصورة لافتة في مران أمس محترف المريخ النيحيري جابسون سالمون الذي تحرك بصورة إيجابية في وسط الملعب مقدما نفسه على أفضل ما يكون؛ مما يؤكد جاهزيته للظهور في مباراة غد، وكان الجهاز الفني عمل على إراحة اللاعب قبل نهاية المران، وقام بسحبه من التقسيمة.
مصعب عمر يظهر في الوسط
شارك مصعب في تقسيمة أمس التي أجراها المدرب في وسط الملعب، ووضح من خلال التقسيمة أن المدرب ينوي الاستفادة من خدماته في الوسط المتقدم؛ حيث يمتاز مصعب بنزعة هجومية جيدة، هذا وقد ظهر مصعب بمستوى فني جيد في المران من خلال تحركاته الجيدة في وسط الملعب، وصناعته العديد من الفرص لزملائه .
هدف لوحة لعنكبة
ظهر مهاجم المريخ عنكبة في تدريب أمس بصورة جيدة وذلك من خلال تحركاته المزعجة في المقدمة الهجومية وإحرازه هدفا لوحة في شباك جمال سالم من تسديدة قوية خارج خط 18، ويسعى عنكبة إلى حجز مكانته في التوليفة المريخية.
لوك يجتمع بتراوري
عقب نهاية التدريب اجتمع المدير الفني للمريخ البلجيكي لوك بمهاجم الفريق ومحترفه المالي مامادو تراوري؛ حيث حث المدرب اللاعب على الاجتهاد في التدريبات بصورة جيدة نسبة لأهمية المباراة المهمة التي تنتظر الفريق مساء غد أمام الكوكب المراكشي.
الاجتماع التقليدي اليوم
يعقد الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ والكوكب في الحادية عشرة من صباح اليوم، وذلك لوضع الترتيبات النهائية للمباراة.
......
تراوري يشكو من الشد العضلي
شكا مهاجم المريخ مامادو تراوري من الشد العضلي أثناء تدريب أمس، وأكد طبيب الفريق أن إصابة اللاعب طفيفة لن تمنعه من الظهور في مباراة الكوكب المراكشي .
......
لوك: نأمل في التغلب على الإصابات وثقتنا كبيرة في العناصر الموجودة
أدلى المدير الفني للمريخ البلجيكي لوك إيميال بتصريحات صحفية تحدث خلالها أن مباراة غد التي تجمع فريقه أمام الكوكب المراكشي في إياب دور الستة عشرر مكرر من البطولة الكونفدرالية قائلا: إن الفريق أدى تدريبين عقب حضوره إلى مدينة مراكش، حرصنا خلالهما على تجهيز اللاعبين، وتنفيذ بعض الخطط التكتكية التي ننوي الاعتماد عليها، وقال لوك نعاني من بعض الإصابات التي نتمنى التغلب عليها قبل اللقاء، وأمامنا 48 ساعة أتمنى أن نسترجع فيها خدمات الثنائي تراوري وعبده جابر الذين نعوِّل على خدماتهم كثيرا في حسم اللقاء، كما أتمنى أن يؤدي بقية اللاعبين الموجودين رفقة الفريق ما عليهم في اللقاء، وجدد لوك ثقته في جميع لاعبيه وقدرتهم على الظهور بصورة مشرفة، وأشار لوك إلى أنه يعرف فريق الكوكب المراكشي بعد أن لعب أمامه في جولة الذهاب التي أقيمت في أم درمان، بالتالي سنعمل على وضع التكتيك المناسب، واستغلال مناطق القوة والضعف في الفريق لمصلحتنا حتى نتمكن من العودة بنتيجة إيجابية تساعدنا في العودة ببطاقة التأهل.
مازن يواصل الغياب
واصل نجم المريخ مازن شمس الفلاح الغياب عن تدريبات الفريق؛ حيث لم يشارك اللاعب في تدريبات الفريق منذ وصول البعثة إلى المغرب.

زاهر المنا

*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*[QUOTEديديه على تميزه في الموسم الذي قضاه مع المريخ إلا أنه لم يستطع أن يحل مشكلة التهديف المزمنة في الفريق. 
لا أجدني أميل إلى الاتفاق مع مشطوب الهلال السابق ولاعب هلال الأبيض الحالي مهند الطاهر، وأتمنى أن لا يسعى المجلس إلى تسجيله.][/QUOTE]

ديديه درويش ويكفي ما عندنا من دراويش نحن عايزين واحد 
لاعب صندوق يعرف طريق الشباك وتسجيل الاهداف ويصنع
 الفارق ، أما مهند الطاهر مع إحترامي له فهو ليس لاعب مجهود
 ولن يفيد الفريق وأتمني أن لايكون هناك مجرد تفكير في ضمه
 وليس سعى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

قرار البعثه الإدارية لنادي المريخ في المغرب بخصوص اللاعب مازن شمس الفلاح

علي  ضوء السلوك الذي بدر من اللاعب / مازن شمس الفلاح ، اثناء وجوده في معسكر  الفريق استعدادا للمباراه الافريقية الهامة ضد فريق الكوكب المراكشي  والمقامة باذن الله يوم الاربعاء الموافق 18/5/2016, والمتمثل في الآتي :
ظ،)  رفض اللاعب الانخراط في التمارين منذ التمرين الاول بدعوي المرض و في  صبيحة اليوم التالي ، احتج اللاعب علي قرار تسجيله في كشوفات الفريق الرديف  وقرر عدم التمرن وبالتالي اللعب في المبارة الهامة بل طلب تسفيره للخرطوم  فورا.
ظ¢) تم الجلوس مع اللاعب من قبل اعضاء البعثه الاداريه لفترات  طويلة وتم فيها شرح الأسباب التي أدت لذلك وتوضيح ان هذا الإجراء لايوثر  مطلقا في وضع اللاعب في الفريق الاول اضافه الي استمرار كل مخصصاته المالية  وفقا للعقد المبرم للنادي كما هي.
ظ£) تعنت اللاعب بشكل كبير وتمادي في طلبه بالرجوع للخرطوم بل طالب بشطبه فورا لانه سوف لن يلعب اطلاقا للفريق حسب ادعائه
ظ¤)  تكررت محاولة اعضاء البعثه الإدارية مع اللاعب في حثه عن العدول عن قراره  ومنح فرصة للتفكير مرة اخرى والمشاركة في التمرين الرئيسي وخصوصا ان الفريق  امام استحقاق هام للغاية يتطلب من الجميع التضافر وان يظلوا علي قلب رجل  واحد في اجواء إيجابية وحماسية داخل المعسكر بدلا عن التوتر الذي يمكن ان  يسود الجو العام بالمعسكر نتيجة لتصرفه بعدم الانخراط في التمارين ومغادرة  المعسكر
ظ¥) عند موعد المغادرة للتمرين تفاجأنا بنزوله من غرفته بملابسه  العادية والصعود للبص، تم انزاله من البص وسؤاله عن سبب عدم ارتدائه لملابس  التمارين، افاد بانه ذاهب لمشاهدة التمرين وليس للتمرن مع بقية زملائه ،  عندها تم منعه من مرافقة اللاعبين وإنزاله من بص الفريق.
ظ¦) بعد فشل كل  المحاولات المضنية التي تمت مع اللاعب والوصول معه لطريق مسدود ،و حفظا  لقيم وحقوق واخلاق نادي المريخ العظيم قررت إدارة البعثه التالي:
ظ،- الاستبعاد الفوري للاعب من معسكر الفريق وإرجاعه الخرطوم في اقرب حجز متوفر
ظ¢) حرمانه من كل النثريات والحوافز المقررة للاعبين في هذه الرحلة.
ظ£) رفع تقرير شامل و توصيه لمجلس الادارة حتي يقرر المجلس في شان اللاعب خلال الفتره القادمة.
الله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل.
م/ الصادق حاج علي
رئيس بعثه نادي المريخ
المغرب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ازمة الخانات تؤخر تسجيل عاطف واو وصلاح نمر

 تسببت مشكلة الخانات بالمريخ في تاخير التعاقد مع لاعب الغزالة واو عاطف ومدافع الوطني صلاح نمر مطلق السراح

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻓﻲ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺎﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨيت

ﻓﻲ  ﻇﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺺ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﻴﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ  ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ  ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﻋﻘﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻛﻤﺎﻟﻬﻢ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ  ﻟﺤﺎﺟﺘﻬﻢ ﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﺼﺔ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ .. ﺑﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﺢ ﺣﻞ ﻣﺆﻗﺖ  ﻳﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﻣﺪﺓ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺗﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﻞ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻴﺪ  ﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻋﺪﺩﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻴﻦ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻌﻬﻢ ﻟﻌﻘﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ...

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

علي جعفر : انا غير جاهز لمباراة الكوكب وابلغت المدرب بذلك

في حوار مع صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة اليوم قطع مدافع المريخ بعدم جاهزيته لخوض مباراة الغد وقال انه بعيد عن التدريبات لاكثر من اسبوعين وبعيد ذهنيا عن اجواء المباراة
واشار جعفر على انه ابلغ المدرب ولكن المدرب اوضح لي اعتماده علي اساسيا وطالبني بالاجتهاد الا انني اخبرته بعدم المجازفه بي اساسيا لمصلحة الفريق وان المباراة تحتاج الى عناصر جاهزة.




هههههههههههه ينعل ابو الرجالة التورت نفسى 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*خطا الادارة التي لم تنتبه الي الحالة النفسية للاعب الذي كان يفترض انهاء اعادة قيده قبل السفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال في طريقه للموافقة لاعارة عبد اللطيف بوي والجزولي

تفيد المتابعات ان الهلال في طريقه لاعلان موافقته لطلب نادي الاهلي الخرطومي بطلب خدمات ثنائي الفريق المهاجم صلاح الجزولي والمدافع عبد اللطيف بوي خلال فترة انتقالات اللاعبين التكميلية بعد ان تقدم نادي الاهلي بطلب رسمي لاعارة الثنائي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس الأسود منجد على بعد خطوات من التوقيع للمريخ

ديربي سبورت ..
إقترب المريخ كثيرا من الحصول على خدمات منجد حارس مرمى هلال كادوقلي  و ذلك بعد إتفاق المريخ مع الحارس على كافة التفاصيل المالية و الإدارية ولم يتبقى غير إتمام عملية الإنتقال التي يتوقع أن تكتمل عقب فراغ المربخ من مباراته غدا أمام الكوكب المراكشي وسيتم قيد الحارس المميز منجد النيل في كشوفاته خاصة وأنه وافق على الإنتقال للمريخ بعد حصوله على كافة حقوقه المالية بطرف المريخ و عليه سيقوم المريخ باخلاء خانة للاعب بعد مغادرة أحد لاعبيه الوطنيين وهو ما سيفصح عنه رسميا عقب عودة البعثة من المغرب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
استقرار المريخ في أقدام اللاعبين

* يتجه عشاق الأحمر الوهاج أمسية الأربعاء بعد غدا نحو مدينة مراكش المغربية لمتابعة اللقاء الناري الذي يجمع نجم السعد وفخر البلد بنظيره المغربي الكوكب المراكشي في مبارة أقل ما توصف به أنها سوف تجري على سطح صفيح ساخن.

* ويقيني بأنَّ انتصار المريخ في تلك المباراة سوف يُخمد نيران كثيرة أحسب أنها سوف تشتعل إذا مُنى المريخ بهزيمة (لا قدر الله ذلك) والخروج من المنافسة فالأجواء في المريخ تنذر بشرٍ مُستطير إذا ما ودّع المريخ البطولة.

* وأحسب أن فرص التفوق والانتصار بين أقدام لاعبي المريخ وأيضا فرصة التأهل إلى دوري المجموعات كبيرة وأفضل مليون مرة من خصمه المتواضع الكوكب المراكشى.

* يبدو إن لجنة التسيير لا تعير هذا الملف اهتمامها بدليل إن رحلة المريخ إلى المغرب اكتنفتها الكثير من الصعوبات رغم إن لجنة التسيير تعلم علم اليقين بأنَّه إذا ما قدر للمريخ الخروج من البطولة الأفريقية في هذا التوقيت وللمرة الثانية فإن المشانق سوف تنصب للجنة التسيير التي هي في وادٍ والبطولة الأفريقية في وادٍ آخر.

* الأجواء في المريخ غير مطمئنة وليس هناك أمل غير الفوز ولاشىء غير الفوز ويعلم الله كيف سوف تؤول الأمور في هذا النادي لو انتهت المباراة بخروج المريخ.

* لذلك نبتهل إلى الله العلي القدير أن ينصر مريخ السودان وكما قلت لابد أن يتحمل اللاعبون المسؤلية.. لأن نتيجة هذه المباراة بأقدامهم متى ما شدو العزيمة ووضعوا شعار المريخ في حدقات عيونهم.

* وخروج المريخ (لا قدر الله ذلك) لا يكتوي منه إلا عشاقه المخلصين ورجالاته الأوفياء خاصة الذين بذلوا الجهد وقدموا الدعم السخي .

* إذا ليتعامل كل الذين يرغبون في النصر والعبور منذ اليوم والأيام التالية مع المريخ ومباراته المقبلة بمسئولية كبيرة ومتعاظمة وعين بصيرة وأقلام قديرة.

* ليس صعباً أن نخلق أجواء تضامنية واسعة وأن نحوّل الشارع الأحمر لبركان معنويات يتدفق وسط الفريق ويذكر اللاعبين دوما بالتحدي الذي ينتظرهم.

* يحتاج المريخ لقوة دفع معنوي كبيرة وقوية في مباراة الأربعاء أمام الكوكب المراكشي حتى يتخطى الظروف التي يعاني منها ويحقق طموحات الجماهير

إن سايد

* نعوّل في هذه المباراة على اللاعبين جميعهم وإن خصصنا نخص منهم فئة معينة معيين متى ارتقوا الى مستوى المسئولية فان نتيجة هذه المبارة تحت اقدامهم

* ونعوّل أيضا على (عظمة) الفريق ابتداء من جمال سالم فى حراسة العرين ونتمنى أن يكون في قمة مستواه كما عودنا دائما.

* أيضا هناك صخرة الدفاع اللاعب المتميز أمير كمال ونسأل الله ألاّ يرتكب مجددا تلك الهفوة التي أخرجتنا من البطولة الكبرى.

* سالمون أيضا إذا ارتقى إلى مستواه المعروف فإنه قادر على بسط سيطرتة على منطقة الوسط وتكسير كل هجمات الكوكب المراكشي.

* الأمل المرتجى كواي القلوب بكري المدينة عندما يكون في كامل لياقته الذهنية فإنه قادر وحده على هز عرش الكواكب المراكشي وإحراز هدف السبق والذي أحسب أنه سيكون نهاية الفريق المراكشي.

* كل أملى وأمل عشاق الأحمر الوهاج أن ينتصر مريخ السعد في معركة الأربعاء أمام الكوكب المراكشي حتى نلتف حول هذا الكيان الشامخ و نرفع راية أب زرد فى دوري المجموعات.

* نترقب موعد اللقاء وأعلم بأن الكثيرين قد رافعوا راية الإحباط وفقدوا الأمل ولكن أقدام لاعبي المريخ وقوة شكيمتهم ورغبتهم في تعويض جماهيرهم الوفية تبقى هي النبراس الذي سوف يضئ عتمة المريخ

* وتبقى حظوظ المريخ في التأهل هي الأعلى

* وربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا يا رب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
الأحمران صنوان

* يُعتبر نادي ليفربول من أنجح الأندية في العالم حيث حصد 11 لقباً على مستوى القارة الأوروبية.

* وحقق الأحمر البريطاني اللقب الأوربي خمس مرات بالتمام والكمال خلف الكبير الآخر ريال مدريد الإسباني وإيه سي ميلان الايطالي.

* أما من ناحية التصنيف الأوربي فيحتل المرتبة 42 على مستوى الفرق الأوروبية، وفقاً لتصنيف الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم، معتمداً على النتائج التي حققها في المسابقات الأوروبية في السنوات الخمس الأخيرة.

* محلياً.

* ليفربول هو ثاني أكثر الأندية الإنجليزية فوزاً بلقب الدوري بـ18 بطولة متأخراً عن مانشستر يونايتد ببطولتين الذي فاز بالدوري 20 مرة. أيضاً.

* أما على مستوى الكؤوس فقد حصد الفريق 15 لقباً في كأس الدرع الخيرية، و 7 ألقاباً أخرى في كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي، و8 ألقاب في كأس الرابطة الإنجليزية ليصبح بذلك مجموع بطولاته المحلية حوالي 54 لقباً..

* أها ده ياهو ليفربول صانع المتعة والروعة حد الإدهاش، مع أني اختصرت سيرته وانجازاته وجماهيره وملعبه ومدربيه ومُلاكه وكل أنواع عظمته خوفاً على المساحة وملل الناس التي لا تحب الحديث عن الأندية القيافة مثل الليفر والزعيم.

* وغدا بإذن الله يحصد اللقب الخامس والخمسين، عندما يقتلع كأس الاتحاد الأوربي من فك النادي الإسباني اشبيلية.

* ليفربول لا يحب البطولات الساهلة والهينة ولا يخنع ولا يخضع هذا النادي العملاق للأسماء، بل يفور ويمور كلما زاد عليه الطرق ومضى الزمن بكل تأكيد.

* 2005 حقق بطولة الأندية الأوربية بعد أن كان متأخراً بثلاثة أهداف عن ميلان حتى ربع الساعة الأخيرة من المباراة ولكنه عاد وحقق التعادل وفاز بركلات الترجيح، والله بدع وإبداع.

* وقصة بلوغه لدور الأربعة هذا الموسم في كأس الاتحاد الأوربي والذي ينازل فيه اشبيلية غدا، حدث في قصة تحكي عن نادٍ عظيم وعزيمة أعظم.

* فإذا كان هذا هو ليفربول الإنجليزي صندوق الإبداع والإمتاع، فإن طرف الإدهاش الآخر هو أحمر السودان وزعيم أفريقيا والعربان.

* الرأي عندي هو أن ليفربول يشابه المريخ في نواحٍ كثيرة وعظيمة فالأحمر الإنجليزي فريق عريق وأنيق وله مباديء وقيم وأسس.

* والأحمر السوداني يعرف عنه بالصفوية والتحضر والتأنق وكل أصناف المتعة والإدهاش في عالم كرة القدم.

* فإذا كان أحمر ليفربول سائداً وقائداً ولازال، فهكذا الحال في أحمر أم درمان الذي (خم) البطولات وبلغ ما بلغه الليفر في الكم مع فارق الكيف والمناسبات والفوارق بيننا وبينهم.

* غدا يتصادف العملاقان في الوقت والمرام، فهناك في أوروبا ينثر الأحمر الإنجليزي عطوره وإبداعاته على العالم الرياضي، وهنا في أفريقيا يدهش الأحمر السوداني العالم الكروي بعزائم لا تعرف الفتور أبداً.

* وأكثر ما يتشابه فيه الناديان هو الارتباط الوجداني والروحي لجماهير الناديين بفريقيهما، وعدم التراخي في حبهما مهما اعتراهما من ضنك ومتقلبات الأمور، فهنا صفوة وهناك روعة.

* فاليوم نسأل الله أن ينصر الأحمرين النيرين المدهشين الأنيقين العظيمين، فنرى أحمر السودان متربعاً في المجموعة، وأحمر بريطانيا متأبط الكأس الفاخرة .

الذهبية الأخيرة

* وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نسأل، تحالف قريش وليمونه هل تستطيعون قيادة نادي قدر ده ؟ .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
التحالف ..قصة موت معلن

* ......

* مؤسف والله ان يرشح التحالف المريخي رجل له سوابق ومعروف بغسيل الأموال وممارسة الدجل والشعوزة ومطلوب للسلطات في الإمارات.. وليس له أيِّ مؤهل ليتولى رئاسة نادٍ بحجم وقيمة وتاريخ المريخ.. أين القيم والمباديء.. إني حزين جداً وأعلن من هذه اللحظة استقالتي من التحالف حرصا على مصلحة ومستقبل المريخ العظيم مع كامل احترامي وتقديري لكل عضوية التحالف  وجماهيره الوفية والني لا ولن تنخدع بمبررات وجود المال الوفير دون أن يعرفوا مصدره.. المبدأ الميكافيلي (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) مرفوض وغداً سيحاسبكم التاريخ عما اغترفتموه في حق ناديكم العظيم وتلطيخكم لسمعته بترشيح أصحاب السوابق، وقد برأت نفسي من هذا الفعل والله من راء القصد.

* (أبو بكر عابدين).. ولعل خطاب أستاذنا أبوبكر أعلاه يكفينا الكثير لنقوله.. لكنه حمل أيضا شهادة وفاة للتجمع المعارض دوماً في المريخ وهي معارضة مرضية مرتبطة بشخص واحد إن كان رئيساً أو غير رئيس.. كنا نتمني والله ان يجدوا من يقدمونه منهم للرئاسة وفيهم أسماء جهيرة يمكنها أن تصبح رئيساً ولا تثريب عليها إن جاءت لأنه لم يسبق ادانتها من قبل أما ان يقدموا للمريخ من في سيرته دخن ومسيرته اعوجاج فإنها سقطة لا تغتقر.

* نرفع الفاتحة جهيرة ونعلن موت التجمع اليوم فلقد احتضر طويلا وتعذّب ..

........

* وغدا المريخ يلاعب كوكب المراكش.. الثانية عشر مساء تعلن بحول الله تأهله إلى مجموعات الكونفدرالية ويبتهج الشعب.. البشيل فوق الدبر هو المريخ.. وجمل الصبر هو.. اح ووح لا تُقبل منه.. نراهن عليه. كنا بعيدين عنه ولا نعرف ضيقه ونأتي ننتظر منه النصر ونجده... حكى لي كثر من لاعبي المريخ السابقين ما كانوا يجدونه... أحدهم قال لي انهم كانوا يجمعون الشير لعمل الغداء.. وكثير من القصص المماثلة.. لكن ذلك لم يقف بينهم وبين ان ينتصروا.. لم ينكسروا.. لأن في المريخ سر يختبي في خطوط الفنلة كما يختبي سر الحياة في العروق والشرائين

اتوقعها تعادلية... ولكن بكري سيخيب ظني.. المريخ سينتصر.. فغنوا كما اعتدتم.. كل هذه الأمور لا تفت له عضد.. فهو فخر البلد

.......

* التسجيلات ليست حشد مجموعة كل مرة والرئيس وسطها...المريخ يسجل دوما المواهب ...ولا أبلغ من أن نده ينتظر ليأخذ منه كل مرة... مثل الأطفال يحبون ما في يدي الأقران المريخ بتؤدة سينتصر في ضم الأفضل.. ويكفي أن الهلال قد عاد لقديمه فعل التاجر المفلس... لعل هيثم مصطفي سيعود يلعب من جديد... لاعب المريخ السابق أصبا من سادومبا ود ام سادومبا.. بس اوعوا من اعادة باكمبا.

..........

* المراكشي ضعيف جدا في الدفاع... أي جراءة هجومية ستجعله خارج المنافسة.. باغتوهم بهدف.. سينهارون

........

* اختيار السنغالية فطومة أمينا عاماً للفيفا بداية النهاية لامبراطورية كرة القدم... الأمر دخل في موازنات أخرى والأيام ستثبت ذلك. الخبز كان عند الخبازين رغم انهم اكلوا نصه.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
 قالوا النجوم زادت عدد


* 48 ساعه هي حصيلة المتبقي لإعلان ضربة البداية لملحمة المريخ ووالمراكشي على الأراضي المغربية في لقاء الحسم والحسابات المعقدة وغياب مفردة تكافؤ الفرص.

* 48 ساعة وتشرئب أعناقناً وتتلهف قلوبنا من أجل مرور الدقائق لمعرفة مصيرنا ونتمناه كما نود بإذن الله تعالى.

* 48 ساعة وكاذب من يقول إن قلبه لا يخفق بضربات الخوف والتوجس من المجهول وما هي ملامح المرحلة القادمة.

* 48 ساعه وكل أهل المريخ على قلب رجل واحد يرفعون أكفهم يبتهلون للمولى بأن يجعل التفوق حليفهم عشية الأربعاء.

* 48 ساعة ..ترى ماذا يخبىء لنا القدر في كازبلانكا.

صدى ثان

* يتبجح الأهلة هذه الأيام بموفور المال لديهم ويتفاخرون بذلك على لسان مشجعيهم وعلى صفحات صحفهم .

* إلا أن خبر صغير بالأمس فى إحدى صحفهم أكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بأن كل ذلك مجرد بالونات.

* ذكرت الصحيفة الزرقاء بأن فريق كرة السلة بنادي الهلال رفض لاعبوه النزول للملعب بمجمع اللواء طلعت فريد بالخرطوم 2 لأداء المباراة المعلنة أمام المكتبة القبطية.

* وجاء الرفض لعدم استلامهم مستحقاتهم المالية المتمثلة فى نثريات التدريب وحوافز مباريات حققوا فيها الفوز(باستثناء مبارة المريخ التي خسروها وكالعادة افتعلوا المشاكل).

* وأبعد من ذلك إن مسئولة القطاع وعضو مجلس ادارة الهلال أفكار وداعة تحدتث عبر الهاتف وخاطبتهم العاوز يلعب يلعب والما عاوز يمشى.

* وغادر اللاعبون واجمعوا على أنهم تلقوا العديد من الوعود.. إلا أنها لم تنفذ من قبل إدارة القطاع.

* انكشفتوا يا هلالاب ..تاني اضحكوا على جماهيركم.

* تمرد واضح من اللاعبين .. وين الملايين؟

آخر الأصداء

* نفس سيناريو التسجيلات السابقة تكرر فى التسجيلات الحاليه.

* التسجيل لا بد أن يصحبه شطب وهي معلومة يدركها راعي الضأن في الخلاء.

* تهيأ شعب المريخ لاستقبال أولى التسجيلات الحقيقية بضم المدافع صلاح نمر.

* وكان الإحباط في عدم وجود خانة فارغة.

* أخطاء متكررة والمتضرر منها الكيان.

* هل صحيح إن خانة الريح علي تشكل أكبر هاجس لمجلس التسيير؟

* سبحان الله والحمد لله.

* ناس مشغولة بالمباريات القارية الكبيرة الحاسمه بمتابعة من كل القارة السمراء.

* وناس مهووسه بالتسجيلات مع اللاعبين العواجيز والمواسير والفلاشات والمانشيتات.

* تاني رجعنا للتسجيل من الوصيف.. من هو برنس عطبرة ولماذا تخلى عنه الهلال وهل يستحق شرف ارتداء شعار المريخ؟

* مبرورك انضمام ألوك اكيج لكتيبة الأحمر الوهاج.. قالوا النجوم زادت عدد.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني‏.


عقد الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي في الساعة الحادية عشر بتوقيت المغرب ، وحضر من جانب المهندس الصادق حاج علي رئيس البعثة والكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي ، المريخ سوف يخوض المباىاة بالاصفر الكامل والكوكب المراكشي بالأحمر .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
كلام مولانا


* عبارة مازال صداها يتردد في أذني منذ زمن ليس بالقصير حين قالها ملاونا الطيب العباسي عضو مجلس الهلال السابق في حلقة تلفزيونية تمت استضافته رفقة القانوني دكتور مدثر خيري.

* كان الحديث عن اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب فتوجس منه ملاونا العباسي خيفة وقال إن أمثال اللاعب يباع ويشترى داخل الملعب.

* وقفت كثيراً عند العبارة فهي خرجت من لسان رجل قانوني ضليع وهلالابي قح وكان عليه التريث قليلاً إلى حين حتى ينجلي غبار القضية.

* ولسبب بسيط وهو أن اللاعب يمكن أن يعود ويرتدي شعار الهلال بعد عدة سنوات.

* ما قاله مولانا العباسي في برنامج تلفزيوني لا اعتقد أنه سيؤثر في لاعب صغير السن بعد الزخم الإعلامي الذي صاحب إبداء رغبة اللاعب للهلال.

* الزملاء في إعلام الهلال في وقت سابق اتهموا بعض لاعبي الهلال بالتواطؤ في وقت سابق اتهموا بعض لاعبي الهلال بالتواطؤ في مباراة للهلال أمام أهلي شندي ورغم ذلك فإن اللاعبين الذين تم اتهامهم لم يتوقفوا ولم يتأثروا رغم صعوبة الموقف.

* حتى المصري العشري عندما هرب من تدريب الهلال تحدث عن لاعبي الهلال يتعرضون لضغط كبير في حالة الهزيمة لأنهم يصبحون تحت موضع الاتهام بالتواطؤ والخيانة.

* وأشهر قصة تهمة خيانة هي التي أطلقوها على الزيمبابوي ادوارد سادوبما الذي اكتشفنا تهمة الخيانة كانت بسبب طلب من البرير لبعض الزملاء.

* ما يهم في الأمر ان المناخ في الهلال قد لا يساعد بعض اللاعبين لأن أي تقصير في مباريات لسبب بسيط يعني ستلاحق اللاعب تهمة الخيانة والتواطؤ.

* بسبب جديد يجعل من مناخ الهلال بيئة غير مناسبة للاعبين صغار السن وهو توقيع عقودات معهم حتى لا يخطفهم المريخ.

* كان الأولى من التربويون في نادي الهلال أن يزرعوا ثقافة الولاء للشعار وحب الشعار بدلاً عن جعل اللاعبين الناشئين يفكرون في كم سيجنو من أموال وفي هذه السن الباكرة.

* مجموعة من لاعبي رديف الهلال الآن لديهم عقودات لثلاث سنوات وبعدها هل سيجدد معهم كردنة بنفس الطريقة ام...

* سننتظر أندية اخرى ترفع سعر لاعب قبل أن يكتمل نضوجه.

* كما ذكرت بالأمس فإن البدعة الدخيلة التي ابتدعها كردنة ستجعل قيمة الشعار مجرد جنيهات فقط.

* رغم إن الأندية تسعى بطرق تربوية في تنشئة لاعبين أصحاب غيرة وحماس إلا أننا سنسقط على أفكار تم زرعها في عقول شباب قبل أن ينضجوا وهم يبحثون عن قيمة عقد بسبب هلع وخوف كردنة من ان يخطف المريخ لاعبي الرديف في الهلال.

* ثلاث سنوات سيعيشها من وقع عقودات مع ناشئين في رعب لأنه لن يضمن أن اللاعب بعد ثلاث سنوات يمكن أن يقدم له عرض أفضل.

* أتمنى من إداريي المراحل السنية بالمريخ تربية اللاعبين الصغار تربية حسنة ولا يهتموا بما يفعله كردنه.

* لأن الأندية الكبيرة في المقام الأول تعني بالتربية وترجمة حقيقة الانتماء إلى دروس في الولاء وحب الشعار.

* علموهم ان بين جدران النادي الأحمر وطن ينتمي إليه الكثيرون وبلا عقود.

* أجعلوا منهم يا خالد تاج السر انموذجاً لمن يتربى في محراب الزعيم.

* المريخ تاريخ عريض وسيرة رائعة في سفر عشق الولاء والكيان وخدمة الشعار وبين ظهرانينا من تربى داخل أسوار النادي وركل كل أموال الهلال.

* ازرعوا فيهم يا خالد حب البقاء داخل أسوار النادي بلا تفكير بمثل الطريقة التي يضع بها غيرنا قيوداً على لاعبين صغار.

* أصنعوا منهم يا خالد جيل يعشق المريخ ولا يهتم بتلك العقود التي تفسد جيل صغير لم ينضج بعد.

* الثقة في اللاعب يجب أن تكون إلى أقصى مدى وأبعد حدود لأنه يقاتل ويدافع عن الكيان.

* يباع ويشترى داخل الملعب ستبقى عالقة في الأذهان.

* بالغت يا مولانا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البلجيكي لوك إيمال:بكري أصبح في كامل جاهزيته.. ولم أطمئن على تراوري وجابر بعد

ادلى البلجيكي لوك إيمال المدير الفني للمريخ بتصريحات مهمة لـ(الصدى) عقب نهاية المران القوي الذي اداه فريقه مساء أمس، وطمأن ايمال الجماهير الحمراء على أن الفريق اصبح جاهزاً اكثر من اي وقت مضى لمنازلة الكوكب المراكشي غدا والخروج بنتيجة مميزة لافتاً إلى انه اطمأن على جاهزية بكري المدينة بعد ان تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها في آخر مران قبل السفر، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أنه لم يطمئن حتى الآن على جاهزية تراوري وعبده جابر، وأضاف: لا استطيع أن اقطع بغياب تراوري وعبده جابر عن مباراة الغد، أمامنا 48 ساعة وفيها ستتضح الكثير من الأمور وبعد ذلك استطيع أن اتحدث إذا ما كان تراوري وجابر في كامل الجاهزية للمشاركة ام لا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يشكو الكاردينال و يطعن في اجراءات شيبوب

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 تقدم المريخ رسميا بشكوى ضد رئيس نادي الهلال اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال اتهمه بـــــ(بتسويق اللاعب شيبوب) لنادي القيروان عبر كبري حرمه الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بجانب تقديم طعن في اجراءات تسجيل اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب حيث اكد نائب الامين العام للمريخ محي الدين عبد التام ان ناديه ارفق شكوى الفرق ضد اللاعب ومضمنا فيها ايقافه الصادر الاول من ديسمبر في حين ان اللاعب تم تسجيله في السادس من ديسمبر عبر نادي الهلال الذي قام بتسفير اللاعب الى تونس و اعادته الى الخرطوم للتوقيع في كشوفات الهلال و اكد ان الهلال متورط في عملية انتقال اللاعب الى خارج السودان وتحديدا لتونس وعودته الى الهلال و كشف في حديث اذاعي اليوم ان ناديه لن يسكت على هضم حقوقه وعن اللاعب مازن شمس الفلاح قال انه ل يتفهم خطوة اعادته للرديف و قال ان اعظم لاعب في السودان وهوجمال سالم في كشف الفريق الرديف و كذلك النعسان و بخيت خميس وهم من نجوم الفريق الرديف و قال ان مازن سيحول الى التحقيق لان ما قام به لن يكون الاول و ان المريخ لن يشطبه كما يتمنى سيكون متواجدا بكشف الفريق فلا يعقل ان يقوم اي لاعب برفض التديبات لمجرد اشكال بسيط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة المريخ فى امريكا تتكفل بترحيل مشجعي المريخ الى ملعب المباراة غداً

تكفلت رابطة المريخ بامريكا بقيمة ايجار بص لترحيل مشجعي المريخ الى مدينة مراكش المغربية لمؤازرة الزعسم غداً و فعلياً ثامت الرابطة بارسال مبلغ 700 دولار عبر الوستريونيون و قام المندوب باستلامها.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا  . . .
                        	*

----------

